# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24std-DH Semmering 2008

## Weichei

Ich suche noch 3 Leute für den 24std-DH in Semmering am 16.und 17 August 2008.
Infos hier, bei mir  0650/70 16 092  oder www.bikeparksemmering.at/page...u.php?tid=1206

  :Stop: Anmeldebeginn ist am 1 April und Ende ist bei 300 Teilnehmern. Also meldet euch so schnell wie möglich. :Stop:

----------


## süchtla

heyy... 
wennst ma di anmelde gebür zahlst dann schon.....
(was ich aber nicht glaube) 
lg  :Peace:

----------


## noox

Uups.. jetzt hätt ich's fast übersehen. Am 1. in der Nacht und untertags ist noch nix gegangen. Und jetzt sind schon 66 Teilnehmer....

Statt dem Rangers 6er Team wird diesmal ein 2er Team (Lois und Harry) und 4er Team (Tom, Ingo, Jörg? und ich) am Start sein.

----------


## grisch

Is sonst noch wer von de sbg'er vertreten? Würd jo a gonz gern wo mitfoahn!
Einzel is doch eher zach  :Confused:

----------


## noox

Also wir such in Wirklichkeit ja noch jemanden, weil da Jörg sicher wieder net mitfährt. Das kann ich aber in den nächsten Wochen klären. Wäre bei uns im 4er-Team.

----------


## Roberto

Hellooo - also aus Salzburg werden - so wie letztes Jahr - sicher wieder "einige" anreisen *ggg*- die "Teambuildingphase" ist aber noch nicht abgeschlossen *gggg* - ich denk, einige der Salzburger werden sich in Koppl treffen, da werden wir dann wohl die "Weichen" stellen....
Auf alle Fälle ein fixer Fixpunkt der Saison.....

----------


## Mäss

Bin jz auch mit meinem Team dabei!
an alle die letzes jahr schon gfahrn sin: irgendwelche Tips oda must haves fürs rennen??

----------


## mAsKeD

> Bin jz auch mit meinem Team dabei!
> an alle die letzes jahr schon gfahrn sin: irgendwelche Tips oda must haves fürs rennen??



Genügend gewand zum wechseln!!! Zweiter satz bremsbelege!! Und neue reifen (mit einem satz bin ich letztes jahr ausgekommen)

Bin jetz auch angemeldet!!!

Dieses jahr muss ich einzel starten weil ich keinen partner gefunden hab!!! Naja bin mal gespannt ob ich des dazah!!

----------


## brodie rowdy

Jetzt tu mal nicht so beleidigt!! :Big Grin:  

Hast ja die ganze Zeit davon geredet das´d einzel fahren willst.
Jetzt mußt halt durch! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> Also wir such in Wirklichkeit ja noch jemanden, weil da Jörg sicher wieder net mitfährt. Das kann ich aber in den nächsten Wochen klären. Wäre bei uns im 4er-Team.


I wär voi fix dabei, wenn no wo a platzal frei is! Wie da roberto sagt, können ma uns des eh no beim nächsten meeting ausreden!

----------


## pAz

@grisch:
könnt sein dass wir auch nu an suchen(ich,kev,klamsi)wiss ma in den nächsten tagen!

lg

----------


## grisch

> @grisch:
> könnt sein dass wir auch nu an suchen(ich,kev,klamsi)wiss ma in den nächsten tagen!
> 
> lg


Sagt's ma halt bescheid. Wär eh a witzig, als senior bei euch mitfahn!

----------


## Sveneman

Könnts ja auch zu dritt fahren, haben wir letztes Jahr auch gemacht, war recht fein und man kommt öftes zum fahren :-)

----------


## mAsKeD

> Jetzt tu mal nicht so beleidigt!! 
> 
> Hast ja die ganze Zeit davon geredet das´d einzel fahren willst.
> Jetzt mußt halt durch!


In wirklichkeit bin ich eh froh das ihr mir einen grund geliefert habt aber mal ehrlich die alternativen: Poidl oder sandla sind auch nicht das wahre!!! *gg*

----------


## schnur

> In wirklichkeit bin ich eh froh das ihr mir einen grund geliefert habt aber mal ehrlich die alternativen: Poidl oder sandla sind auch nicht das wahre!!! *gg*


uhuhuh, gut das da sandla des net liest )oder der poidl)  :Big Grin:  

bin auch dabei: EINZEL :Wink:

----------


## Weichei

i ho scho an zweitn fohra griag.
zwa san nu frei. kummts des geht scho.   :Austria:   :Got Search?:   :Peace:

----------


## Vuntzam

ein paar kurze fragen zu dem ganzen:
ist irgendjemand von euch schon einmal einzeln gestartet?? wenn ja, ein paar erfahrungen und berichte wie das so abgelaufen ist bitte!!
und wie bereitet man sich am besten auf so ein rennen vor??

ich bin nämlich auch am überlegen ob ichs einzeln riskieren sollte!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Bin zwar noch kein 24H Rennen alleine gefahren aber,
wenn du alleine fährst und es wirklich ernst nimmst dann
mit Camelback, Trinken, nötigstes Werkzeug, Essen immer am Mann
haben. Weiters ist eine Betreuung rund um die Uhr wohl unerläßlich.
Reifen ordentlich aufpumpen, eine gute Linie finden, Materialschonend fahren.

Reparieren im Lift, Pinkeln aus dem Lift raus (funktioniert am Semmering recht gut, einfach Türe mit Fuß ein wenig öffnen) und Vollgas fahren  :Mr. Red: 

Edit: Aja, und fair bleiben, dh. nicht gleich die Türe zuziehen wenn du als erster allein in einge Gondel gestiegen bist, und auch keine
anderen Leute damit beauftragen, eventuelle Gegner auszubremsen. Man macht sich nicht gerade Freunde damit und es bringt grob gesehen kaum was.

----------


## brodie rowdy

> uhuhuh, gut das da sandla des net liest )oder der poidl)  
> 
> bin auch dabei: EINZEL


Hab ich mir schon gedacht das´d auch einzel fahrst!!

Aber wenn ihr beide euch zusammengetan hättet wärts vielleicht wirklich schnell gewesen aber im Einzel?
......ich weiß ja nicht! :Mrgreen:

----------


## schnur

> Hab ich mir schon gedacht das´d auch einzel fahrst!!
> 
> Aber wenn ihr beide euch zusammengetan hättet wärts vielleicht wirklich schnell gewesen aber im Einzel?
> ......ich weiß ja nicht!


im einzel sind wir doppelt schnell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mAsKeD

> im einzel sind wir doppelt schnell


fahr jetz vielleicht mitn herrn gschwandtner im double!!

*hehe*

----------


## 444DH

Hy,

Such irgend ein team wo ich mitfahren  kann weil alleine will ich nicht wirklich fahren!

----------


## schnur

> fahr jetz vielleicht mitn herrn gschwandtner im double!!
> 
> *hehe*


WEICHEI  :Big Grin:

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Do werd ma eich gscheit versaugen
 :Smile:

----------


## Weichei

444DH 
bei uns waradn nu zwa platzal frei.
schreib ma moi wiasd hi kummst und obst eha fun oda auf gewinn aus bist

----------


## LosGlazos

so und weil es letztes Jahr so lustig war fahre ich dieses Jahr wieder alleine, weil ich will ja was von meinem Startgeld haben,

----------


## Basscommander

Also ich muss ja sagen, dass der Termin echt doof ist.
Wollte eigentlich auch mitfahren. Leider ist aber genau an dem Wochenende die Deutsche Meisterschaft in Tabarz.
Ok, für die Ö/ und Schw/er nicht so wichtig, aber schon blöd.
Na vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

Viel Spaß Euch allen und kommt heil um die Runden!!!

Grüße!
Der Mo

----------


## brodie rowdy

> WEICHEI


Na Schnur!!
So wies ausschaut auf da Semmering Hompage können ma uns ja in der ersten Reihe matchen beim LeMan-Start.
Und bei deiner Kondition könntest ma vielleicht mein Schaltwerk mitnehem falls ichs wieder mal verlier wennst schnon hinter mir fahrts!  :Mrgreen:

----------


## schnur

> Na Schnur!!
> So wies ausschaut auf da Semmering Hompage können ma uns ja in der ersten Reihe matchen beim LeMan-Start.
> Und bei deiner Kondition könntest ma vielleicht mein Schaltwerk mitnehem falls ichs wieder mal verlier wennst schnon hinter mir fahrts!


gut dass mei Fahrwerk getuned ist. Da spür ich wenigstens nix, wenn ich über dich drüberrausch.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

Kann man eigentlich einzel und 2er team zugleich auch fahren??? Und wenn ja zahlk ich dann 65 oder 130€??? Und wen muss ich kontaktieren um eine fehlerhafte anmeldung zu löschen??? Weil der ansprechpartner laut semmering homepage hebt nicht ab am tele und schreibt auch ned zurück per mail!!!

----------


## Tobias

> Kann man eigentlich einzel und 2er team zugleich auch fahren???


denk´ nochmal scharf nach  :Wink: 

oder ist der Grund a ausgeprägte Persönlickeitsspaltung?

aber im Grund kannst du schon beides machen - muast halt mit 2 Transpondern fahren  :Wink:  bist du Superman? sind dir die Pausen im 2er Team nicht kurz genug, daß du auch noch in den Pausen fahren willst? Da wird sich dein Partner aber freuen wenn du dich in den Pausen ned erholst und vollkommen fertig als Einzelfahrer herumirrst in der Zwischenzeit...

oder willst du als Einzelstarter und im 2er Team mit dir selber als Partner fahren?  :Smile:  da hättma dann a 3fache Persönlichkeit  :Wink:  vielleicht geht sich für dich sogar ein 6er Team aus  :Wink:

----------


## pagey

hahahahahahaha am besten unter fight-club-racing  :Smile:

----------


## brodie rowdy

> gut dass mei Fahrwerk getuned ist. Da spür ich wenigstens nix, wenn ich über dich drüberrausch.


Na da hammas wieder!!
Was an Fahrtechnik fehlt muß is Fahrwerk wieder ausbügeln!

----------


## schnur

> Na da hammas wieder!!
> Was an Fahrtechnik fehlt muß is Fahrwerk wieder ausbügeln!


yep, da bin ich schon zu alt dafür :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> denk´ nochmal scharf nach 
> 
> oder ist der Grund a ausgeprägte Persönlickeitsspaltung?
> 
> aber im Grund kannst du schon beides machen - muast halt mit 2 Transpondern fahren  bist du Superman? sind dir die Pausen im 2er Team nicht kurz genug, daß du auch noch in den Pausen fahren willst? Da wird sich dein Partner aber freuen wenn du dich in den Pausen ned erholst und vollkommen fertig als Einzelfahrer herumirrst in der Zwischenzeit...
> 
> oder willst du als Einzelstarter und im 2er Team mit dir selber als Partner fahren?  da hättma dann a 3fache Persönlichkeit  vielleicht geht sich für dich sogar ein 6er Team aus


Nein war ja nur so eine idee von uns!!! Wir sind nicht schizophren oder so!!!

----------


## brodie rowdy

> yep, da bin ich schon zu alt dafür


Aber net das´d da noch die 24h-DH Fahrtechnik vom Sandler angewöhnst jetzt wo´st in die Jahre kommst! :Big Grin:  
Sonst wärs vielleicht besser du montierst da a paar Stützräder!

----------


## mAsKeD

> Aber net das´d da noch die 24h-DH Fahrtechnik vom Sandler angewöhnst jetzt wo´st in die Jahre kommst! 
> Sonst wärs vielleicht besser du montierst da a paar Stützräder!


oder einen damenradsattel mit gel-einlage!!!

----------


## georg

Ich find das mit dem Einzelfahren und gleichzeitig in einer Teamwertung garnicht so abwegig. Ich mein, an sich wäre das nur Sache der Teamkollegen ob sie das wollen, aber prinzipiell hat das mit Persönlichkeitsspaltung meiner Meinung nach nix zu tun.

Andererseits ist das aber eine organisatorische Frage.. weil man dann gleichzeitig für 2 Teams fährt. Das wäre ja so als würde Chris Kovarik für Intense und Spezialized oder Bode Miller für Head und Atomitsch fahren..  :Big Grin:  Oder nicht?

 :Smile:

----------


## Shenyang

Würd beim Rennen gern in am 4er Team mitfahren.
Also wenn ein Team noch einen Fahrer sucht dann schickts ma a PM.

----------


## Weichei

wie schauts aus mit eich. kana aus spass mitfoan???

----------


## Freakezoid

Also i würd sofort mitfahren........nur allein is echt zach *g*.....und i sollt viel trainieren....semmering is erst seit heuer auf meinen plan....bin vor meinen Ransom imma nur schrott gefahren....hmmm vielleicht würde mich ja jemand im team aufnehmen.....
Semmering freu i mi auch scho im sommer......bald is soweit

----------


## Weichei

wir hätten noch platz für zwei!!!

----------


## mAsKeD

> Also i würd sofort mitfahren........nur allein is echt zach *g*.....und i sollt viel trainieren....semmering is erst seit heuer auf meinen plan....bin vor meinen Ransom imma nur schrott gefahren....hmmm vielleicht würde mich ja jemand im team aufnehmen.....
> Semmering freu i mi auch scho im sommer......bald is soweit


mit einem ransom einzel fahren ist glaub ich wirklich zach!!! Hab voriges jahr mit ein paar leuten im lift geplaudert, die wegen eines rad defektes für ne stunde oder so mit dem enduro bike unterwegs wahren und die konntens kaum erwarten wieder aufn downhiller zu sitzen!!!

----------


## Weichei

glaub ich gerne. ich kenne leider die strecke da untn noch nicht. aber ich bin mal die dh strecke bei uns zuhause mit nem altn klapprigen mtb gefahren. da war ich mal obn und katte noch keinen schimmer von dh und hab die gesehen. ich wollte die nachmachn. das war hart. und schieben war noch schlimmer

----------


## mankra

Die Strecke ist nicht extrem, aber bei tausenden Abfahrten (~ 100 Teams, bis zu 150 Abfahrten) wird die Strecke sehr ruppig

----------


## mAsKeD

> Die Strecke ist nicht extrem, aber bei tausenden Abfahrten (~ 100 Teams, bis zu 150 Abfahrten) wird die Strecke sehr ruppig


Das stimmt nach den ersten 2 stunden bilden sich schon die ersten bremswellen vor den kurven!!

----------


## Sveneman

Aber irgendwann spürt man eh nix mehr und fahrt im Delirium runter.

ich konnte letztes Jahr bei meinem letzten Einsatz (3er Team) die Runden nicht mehr zählen vor lauter fertig.

Freu mich schon auf dieses Jahr.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Die einzigen Bremswellen an die ich mich erinnern kann waren die vor den großen Anliegern kurz vorm Ziel. Und die konnte man einfach rechts umfahren.

Sonst gabs doch keine Erwähnenswerten oder vergesse ich welche?

----------


## Sanchez

beim fotografieren hab i gsehn dass nach dem slopestylepark a a poar drinnan woarn.

----------


## LosGlazos

Also ich kann mich auch nur mehr an die ganz unten erinnern aber vielleicht fehlen mir auch ein paar Erinerungen, weil ein Tag fahrradfahren ist alleine echt lange, aber lustig

----------


## mAsKeD

> Die einzigen Bremswellen an die ich mich erinnern kann waren die vor den großen Anliegern kurz vorm Ziel. Und die konnte man einfach rechts umfahren.
> 
> Sonst gabs doch keine Erwähnenswerten oder vergesse ich welche?


da waren eigentlich schon viele bremswellen!! Aber warne halt nicht so arg wie die in den anliegern!!!

----------


## Weichei

wie schaut die strecke eigentlich am ende der 24std aus? und wie läuft der fahrerwechsel ab?

----------


## Tobi

die strecke ist relativ einfach. Start dann schräg über die piste mit einer nenneswerten kurve  ca 180° langgezogen. dann über eine kuppe auf eine andere piste. dort sind 4 oder 5 kurven hintereinander (serpendinen) danach wieder über eine kuppe. auf dieser piste gibts dann wieder 4 kurven (sehr spaßig) dann über die holzbrücke vom freeride anschl. durch den slopestylepark (kurve beim wallride und dann sprung seitlich nedem dem table raus. dann über die wellen, danach 2 kurven und gerade abfahrt (da waren letztes jahr am schluss schon ordentliche spurrinnen) nach der geraden sprung auf den dh. der rest ist am gewohnten dh...

strecke ist lustig und nicht anstängend (so als normale strecke)

der wechsel findet im zielbereich statt man muss dem anderen dem sensor geben, bzw machen es die meisten so, dass der andere sich den sensor runternimmt.

----------


## Weichei

danke für die info

----------


## pAz

da ich letztes jahr nicht dabei sein konnte,freu ich mich umso mehr auf des rennen.

thread ist für:

-wer is fix dabei?
-tipps zum rennen...
-fahrersuche...
-etc.

ich werd *HIER* immer die teams(ausm board mit usernamen)aktualisieren:

1er: schnur
2er: mafa, mankra
2er: masked, bighit georg
2er: Lois, Shorty (Harry)-rangers
4er: poison, pAz, Basti, Dr. Dollar
4er: neuhart, krapfenbauer, bruchpilot, robsch
4er: sveneman, princessin, kollegen
4er: noox, rAnGertOm, Ingo, theear(?)-rangers
4er: m4rz0cch3r, downhillclee, tompson, fipsi_k
4er: maraio, kollegen
4er: bern, kollegen
6er: Erwin, Grisch, REVO-G, Roberto, Berni, Bine
6er: visby, kollegen

----------


## mankra

2er: Mafa + Mankra

----------


## Bine

@ paz!
heeee i bin beim 6er dabei du EI!  :Twisted:

----------


## pAz

i hab gwusst,dass i wos foisch hob :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

Bin mitn Big Hit Georg im 2er dabei!!!

@bine na das wird ja ne stressige woche mit 4x rennen am vor weekend!!!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Grüß Gott Herr Kompott!

Es grüßt *das Team der extraordinären Gentleman*! :Mr. Red: 

Kannst mal bei den Vierern dazuschreiben:

Neuhart, Krapfenbauer, Nagl, Nagl


Also eine Muchacho-Nailracing Connenction quasi!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

> Neuhart, Krapfenbauer, Nagl, Nagl


Starkes Team!

----------


## Sveneman

Bin einem 4er Team. mit Princessin und einem Kollegen 

Freu mich auch schon richtig drauf, hoffe nur das ich noch a bisserl Fahrpraxis zusammen bring, war heuer erst dreimal am Semmering :-(

----------


## schnur

auch am start! 
EINZELKÄMPFER! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bine

> @bine na das wird ja ne stressige woche mit 4x rennen am vor weekend!!!


ah geh des geht scho...i tua eh sunst nix  :Cool:

----------


## Bruchpilot

UUps hab überlesen mit usernamen

Neuhart-gibts glaub i net im board
Krapfenbauer- auch net
Nagl R -  is glaub ich als robschinator mal angemeldet gewesen
da andere Nagl - Bruchpilot

thx

----------


## Poison :)

habs grad aktualisiert, derzeit schnur alleine  :Smile: 

freu mich riesig drauf, hoffe auf trockenes wetter

lg

----------


## manfred

das ärgert mich schon ein bisschen, dass ich da heuer net mitfahren kann..
aber wenigstens gibts gleich zwei leute als ersatz für mich   :Twisted: 
ich wünsche allen viel spaß und hoffe auf viele bilder und geile berichte!!

und natürlich erwarte ich mir, dass ihr die tschechen gang verblastst!

----------


## pAz

darf man fragen wo du leicht bist und dir des entgehen lässt? :Wink: 

wir hatten letztes jahr gratis VIP-tickets fürs moto gp rennen in brünn...
aber dieses jahr sind wir fix dabei!

lg

----------


## pAz

weiß jemand um wieviel das startgeld reduziert wird,wenn man eine Gravity-card bestitzt?

bei der ÖM warens 20,-

lg

----------


## pAz

sry. für dauerposts,aber habs gefunden:




> Nenngeld für Saisonkarteninhaber und auch GraVity Saisonkarteninhaber: 
> € 50,- / Person: gilt pro Starter, nicht pro Team!


und hab gesehen,da noox startet im 4er und es gibt noch ein 2er team der dh-rangers !

lg

----------


## dolcho

suche noch einen teamkollegen. 2er team, da kollegen nach tabarz fahren...
ich aber lieber 24h semmring heizen würd.

----------


## fipsi_k

hallo!
Wir: m4rz0cch3r, downhillclee, tompson und ich bilden ein 4er team.

nachdems letztes jahr so geil war, ist die vorfreude auf das heurige rennen natürlich groß!!

----------


## pAz

sonst niemand ausm board dabei?

lg

----------


## Dr. Dollar

doch, ich, bei euch!!!

----------


## .maraio.

Meinereiner + 3 weitere "Kurvenflitzer"  :Big Grin:

----------


## UrAnus

Meinereiner + noch 3 weitere Unbekannte =(

----------


## pAz

> Meinereiner + noch 3 weitere Unbekannte =(


das heisst du suchst noch 3 leute?
falls ja würd ich des etwas deutlicher schreiben.

lg

----------


## UrAnus

> das heisst du suchst noch 3 leute?
> falls ja würd ich des etwas deutlicher schreiben.
> 
> lg


naja, nein... das war vorerst schon absichtlich so formuliert. Momentan bin ich noch ziemlich gelassen und noch nicht auf der Suche

----------


## visby

ich bin dabei, tukan racing team, 6er...

----------


## bern

4er, DOTZ wheels - old men racing

----------


## UrAnus

> naja, nein... das war vorerst schon absichtlich so formuliert. Momentan bin ich noch ziemlich gelassen und noch nicht auf der Suche


so, ab jetzt such ich dann doch!! =)
also wenn jemand n platzerl frei hat, dann bitte bescheid sagen  :Smile:

----------


## Map of your head

Würde sich jemand meiner anschließen - für den 24er am Semmering?
Wär a feine Sache!

----------


## noox

Ranger starten mit:
2er: Lois, Shorty (Harry)
4er: noox, rAnGertOm, Ingo, theear(?)

Ob da Jörg (theear) wirklich startet, wissen wir noch nicht... Eventuell haben wir aber schon einen Ersatz.

----------


## matthias

team blaulicht am start!  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Letztes Jahr gab's ja ziemliches Wetter-Glück. Trotzdem war's in der Nacht schon sau kalt. Was macht ihr wenn's regnet? Regenjacke? Ganzkörperkondom? Mehrere paar Schuhe. In der Nacht nach a bissl Rast wieder in die nassen, kalten Sachen reinschlupfen stell ich mir jetzt net so super vor...

----------


## UrAnus

> Letztes Jahr gab's ja ziemliches Wetter-Glück. Trotzdem war's in der Nacht schon sau kalt. Was macht ihr wenn's regnet? Regenjacke? Ganzkörperkondom? Mehrere paar Schuhe. In der Nacht nach a bissl Rast wieder in die nassen, kalten Sachen reinschlupfen stell ich mir jetzt net so super vor...


In der Nacht wars sau kalt, das stimmt, allerdings war das Rennen letztes Jahr im September wenn ich mich recht erinnere.... was allerdings nicht heißt dass es momentan nicht kälter ist als letzten September  :Embarrassment:  
In der Nacht wars jedenfalls mit trockener Kleidung im Auto relativ frisch, da hätt ich mir noch ne Decke gewunschen... es hatte ca. 11° in der Nacht.
In der Nacht bzw. am nächsten Morgen dann nochmal in die Protektoren war extremstens unangenehm, da die noch immer schweißnass und sau kalt waren, lässt sich aber wohl nicht vermeiden da man sonst mindestens 3 Safetyjackets und 3 Paar Knieschützer brauchen würde.

By the way: Ich trete heuer nicht an, aber ich werd euch zujubeln kommen und eventuell paar nette Bilder/Vids machen

----------


## grisch

> In der Nacht wars sau kalt, das stimmt, allerdings war das Rennen letztes Jahr im September wenn ich mich recht erinnere.... was allerdings nicht heißt dass es momentan nicht kälter ist als letzten September  
> In der Nacht wars jedenfalls mit trockener Kleidung im Auto relativ frisch, da hätt ich mir noch ne Decke gewunschen... es hatte ca. 11° in der Nacht.
> In der Nacht bzw. am nächsten Morgen dann nochmal in die Protektoren war extremstens unangenehm, da die noch immer schweißnass und sau kalt waren, lässt sich aber wohl nicht vermeiden da man sonst mindestens 3 Safetyjackets und 3 Paar Knieschützer brauchen würde.
> 
> By the way: Ich trete heuer nicht an, aber ich werd euch zujubeln kommen und eventuell paar nette Bilder/Vids machen


Naja, da muss man halt einfach durch! Nasse Kleidung anziehen ist nie angenehm, eh klar. Schuhe hätte ich genügend, Schutzausrüstung hätte ich auch einiges doppelt. ich werde auf jeden fall alles an kleidung und ausrüstung mitnehmen was ich so hab!

----------


## noox

Letztes Jahr war's 18. August oder so. Ich hab normal unter den Protektoren ein Leiberl an, sodass die Protektoren net so extrem verschwitzt sind. Aber wenn's eben von oben runterkommt...

Bei uns kam halt noch dazu, dass immer ein Fahrer bei der Wechselzone wartete, falls der Fahrende einen Defekt hat. Das war schon sau kalt in der Nacht. Vielleicht besorgen wir uns Walkie-Talkies.

----------


## grisch

> Vielleicht besorgen wir uns Walkie-Talkies.


Die Idee habt ihr von uns geklaut  :Mad:  

Is aber sicherlich nicht blöd, die dinger sind recht günstig und funktionieren auch einwandfrei. Den Plan werden aber sicherlich genügend andere auch haben  :Wink:  Wie des dann mit den frequenzen funzt. ?!?

----------


## Malu

Bin auch dabei

Diesel Miezen
4er

----------


## noox

Wegen Walkie Talkies: Ich hab's letztes Jahr bei der Bikestore-Truppe rund um Mafa gesehen.

----------


## Bine

> Vielleicht besorgen wir uns Walkie-Talkies.

 tuats do ned a handy??

----------


## mankra

> Letztes Jahr gab's ja ziemliches Wetter-Glück. Trotzdem war's in der Nacht schon sau kalt. Was macht ihr wenn's regnet? Regenjacke? Ganzkörperkondom? Mehrere paar Schuhe. In der Nacht nach a bissl Rast wieder in die nassen, kalten Sachen reinschlupfen stell ich mir jetzt net so super vor...


Am Besten gar net ausziehen. Bei den normalen DH Rennen ist ja auch Sonntags 3-4h Pause zwischen den Läufen, da ist es oft auch am Besten, gleich anzubehalten.

----------


## grisch

> Am Besten gar net ausziehen. Bei den normalen DH Rennen ist ja auch Sonntags 3-4h Pause zwischen den Läufen, da ist es oft auch am Besten, gleich anzubehalten.


Des haben wir früher bei Eis- bzw. Inlinehockey Turnieren auch so gemacht! Die Körperwärme trocknet auch schneller als die kalte, feuchte Luft in einer August Nacht!

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

@ Noox: so was brauchst:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

ja, genau. nur hald in eng.....

----------


## grisch

> @ Noox: so was brauchst:


bin mir ned ganz sicher, glaub aber, dass er des eh is!

----------


## noox

Genial - die Tioga Disc! Aber noch genialer war, wenn man die gehört hat. A Tioga Disc in an Hardtail - an geileren Sound gibt's beim Biken net.




> Bei am Rangerszusammentreffen:
> Ein Ranger: ... Tioga Disc ....
> DH-Rooky: War des schon a hydraulische?





> Familienfest bei Tom vor ca. 13-14 Jahren:
> Ein Verwandter stolz: .... Radl um 8.000 Schilling kauft ....
> Tom's Mum: Jo mei. Da Freind vom Tom hat sich a Hinterradl um 10.000 Schilling kauft.


Des waren noch Zeiten...

----------


## Poison :)

> Geil - die Tioga Disc! Aber noch geiler war, wenn man die gehört hat.


guter ablenkungsversuch  :Lol: 

die disc is zwar fein, wir reden aber von dir und deinem sexy lederanzug  :EEK!:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> guter ablenkungsversuch 
> 
> die disc is zwar fein, wir reden aber von dir und deinem sexy lederanzug



ja, will auch sowas. dann wärs ein anreiz für mich auch mit Kollega Variku an den Start zu gehen....

----------


## Dr. Dollar

tach zusammen!

ich muss mal lästig sein bezüglich des 24h dh am semmering. bin heuer zum ersten mal dabei und aus meinem team hat auch keiner wirklich erfahrungen gesammelt, was solche events angeht, bei denen man 24h material und körper schindet. darum zu meiner frage an die, die bereits so ein rennen absolviert haben und mir sagen können, was man da am besten dabei haben sollte.
ich hätte mich mal folgendes speziel für ein 24h rennen eingepackt:

1 paar ersatz reifen
3-5 schläuche (hab keinen bock auf platten flicken)
1 paar bremsbeläge
1 ersatz kette
1 ersatz bremsscheibe
1 ersatz schaltwerk
ne schachtel schmerzmittel (bremswellen können mit der zeit sehr unangenehm in den fingern werden)

wie siehts mit energie drinks aus? volle kanne rein damit oder besser nur wasser süffeln???

thx schon mal im voraus

----------


## mario

am wichtigstn is die partybrille :Cool: 
ajo und gleitcrem fürn sattel

jajaa

----------


## 4x_racer

ein ersatz schaltseil fehlt noch  :Wink:

----------


## shorty1607

bremsseil fehlt auch  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Bei den Ersatzteilen kann man sich eh mit den Team-Mates zusammenreden. In der Strecke sind kaum Steine, daher sollten normal kaum Platten auftreten, wennst mit halbwegs Luftdruck fährst. Manche Ersatzteile hat notfalls auch der Shop.

----------


## pAz

@noox:dürft bei im echt ka probl. sein,fährt deutlich mehr luft als wir.

schaltseil/bowten und vl. a 2. paar bremsbeläge würd ich noch dazuschmeissen,dann hast des wichtigste.

----------


## Poison :)

schlammreifen (wenns ned schon montiert sind weils schon zu beginn nass ist)
sattel 
a bremse/team kann auch ned schaden 
denk aber wenn jeder mitnimmt was er hat kann man sich ganz gut aushelfen  :Wink:  
bis dann

----------


## dolcho

ersatzgabel, dämpfer, 2. Satz LR mit schlamm / IM reifen

kann ja bekanntlich alles draufgehen und meist gerade das was man nicht
dabei hat.

bremsbeläge würd ich schauen, ob sie auch wirklich noch genug belag haben.
weil wechseln ist blöd. man will die ja nicht erst einfahren.

ich pfeif mir zwar immer energydrinks und vitaminsäfte rein...
aber energydrinks sollte man ned allzu viel trinken.
mancher magen reagiert da mehr oder weniger empfindlich drauf

alle schrauben auf anzugsmoment prüfen und ggf. mit loctite behandeln...
lötzinn ist wohl doch übertrieben  :Smile: 


...kettenblatt falls ohne bashguard unterwegs

----------


## pAz

> bremsbeläge würd ich schauen, ob sie auch wirklich noch genug belag haben.
> weil wechseln ist blöd. man will die ja nicht erst einfahren.


ist zumindest bei der the one kein ding,ich brems die belege nie neu ein,fahr einfach oben los und nach 100m beissens normal.
beim rennen würd ichs aber doch ned riskieren und paar vollbremsungen am parkplatz machn...

----------


## Dr. Dollar

@paz/kev: habts ihr ned zufällig nen satzt schlammreifen daheim rumliegen, den ihr mir gegebenen falls leihen könnt, sollte es einen halben meter mud haben???

----------


## pAz

nein,leider.
kev had einen satz auf seim 2. LRS und ich hab zZ auch nur einen...

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ja, scheiss drauf, ich werd nen satzt maxxis minion dh f+r und einen satzt intense edge fro lite reifen mitbringen, damit sollte ich überall runterkommen...

wie siehts eigentlich mit essen und schlafen aus. zahlt es sich aus mal für 2 stunden oder so pennen, oder is man danach noch müder??? kochts ihr was oder reicht auch die gute alte wurstsemmel für die 24h????

wie gesagt, das sind dämliche fragen, aber ich will da echt halbwex gut vorbereitet sein, damit sich mein team auf mich verlassen kann.

ach ja, nochmal zum schmerzmittel. ich kann mir ja vorstellen, dass sich mit der zeit derbe bremswellen bilden werden und aus erfahrung weis ich, dass nach nem tag radfahren im bikepark meine finger oft sehr wehtun. kann man da mit schmerzmittel während dem rennen abhelfen???
meine taktik wäre: gabel auf super soft stellen und schmerzmittel schlucken...

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> meine taktik wäre: gabel auf super soft stellen und schmerzmittel schlucken...



man muss nicht immer gleich zur tablette greifen. ausserdem greifen Schmerzmittel (leeren) magen  (den du sicher irgendwann haben wirst) an. 
wenn du kotzen musst, dafür aber keien schmerzen, hast auch wenig davon

----------


## Dr. Dollar

ja, und was tu ich wenn ich nimma bremsen kann, weil ma die pfoten schon so weh tun. dan kotze ich lieber und fahr trotzdem noch...

----------


## grisch

> wie siehts eigentlich mit essen und schlafen aus. zahlt es sich aus mal für 2 stunden oder so pennen, oder is man danach noch müder??? kochts ihr was oder reicht auch die gute alte wurstsemmel für die 24h????


Einweggriller und Gaskocher bringens sicher! Von dem ganzen kalten Jausenzeug's wird man ja a ned gscheit satt!

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> ja, und was tu ich wenn ich nimma bremsen kann, weil ma die pfoten schon so weh tun. dan kotze ich lieber und fahr trotzdem noch...



Dh-bike ausborgen....

----------


## fedi

lieber dokto dollar,

2 kleine antworten auf deine vielen fragen:

was essen + trinken betrifft solltest du spätestens 1 woche vorm rennen beginnen dich mit nudeln etc zu mästen und während des rennens trinken was geht ( ich hab 1 liter stark verdünntes energygetränk pro std in mich geleert..)
sieh mal bei den marathonläufern nach, da kann man sich einiges abschauen.

die schmerzmittel kannst du zuhause lassen. erstens bist ohnehin nach einer weile so drauf dass du keinen bock auf drogen oder medikamente hast. schmerzen nimmt man dann nicht mehr als solche wahr. zudem sollte man diese ernst nehmen und nicht ignorieren. ich hatte in der vierundzwanzigsten stunde plötzlich schmerzen im handgelenk, ignorierte sie und war danach 3 monate beschäftigt ein karpaltunnelsyndrom auszuheilen.

alles gute wünscht
fedi.

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> lieber dokto dollar,
> 
> 2 kleine antworten auf deine vielen fragen:
> 
> was essen + trinken betrifft solltest du spätestens 1 woche vorm rennen beginnen dich mit nudeln etc zu mästen und während des rennens trinken was geht ( ich hab 1 liter stark verdünntes energygetränk pro std in mich geleert..)
> sieh mal bei den marathonläufern nach, da kann man sich einiges abschauen.
> 
> alles gute wünscht
> fedi.



haha, des wär schon wieder was fürs neue Trainings-Board....

----------


## Dr. Dollar

des mit nudeln hab ich ma schon gedacht. viel eier essen is sicha auch ned schlecht, bzw eiernudeln kochen....
nur eine woche vorher??? so lange????

@ Wyatt_Erb: ich glaub meinen fingern is es scheiss egal ob ich 18 cm oder 20 cm unterm arsch habe, ankommen tuts auf die gabel, und die is eigentlich nix schlechtes an meinem rad (66 sl)

----------


## pAz

der fedi hat wohl gedacht du startest allein...
ich amch mir da keine großen sorgen,in einer stunde solltest ned besonders große schmerzen haben und dann hast wider pause.

sind ja letztes mal auch 3-4 stunden fast pausenlos leogang gfahren.

lg

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

> des mit nudeln hab ich ma schon gedacht. viel eier essen is sicha auch ned schlecht, bzw eiernudeln kochen....
> nur eine woche vorher??? so lange????
> 
> @ Wyatt_Erb: ich glaub meinen fingern is es scheiss egal ob ich 18 cm oder 20 cm unterm arsch habe, ankommen tuts auf die gabel, und die is eigentlich nix schlechtes an meinem rad (66 sl)



1. stichwort "Carboloading". das machen so ziemlich alle Ausdauersportler. die entleeren durch massives Training ihre Kohlenhydratspeicher komplett, und füllen sie dann einige Tag vor dem wettkampf wieder auf, wobei da aber der Körper seine speicher "überfüllen" kann. somit hast du eine bessere Leistung beim wettkampf....

2. zwischen einem Freerider und einem z.B. MP-getuntend DHler liegen bei Bremswelle Welten, kannst glauben oder nicht...

----------


## grisch

Wenn man im 2er oder alleine fährt ist des sicherlich a extrem zache angelegenheit. Im 4er bzw. 6er Team ist es aber doch nicht so hardcore, denk ich. Wir (Salzburger) sind ja momentan eh ziemlich viel auf dem bike, Grundfitness bzw. Ausdauer und Kraft sollte daher schon da sein. Ich persönlich werde die nächsten wochen noch ein paar hundert trainings-km am hardtail bzw. ergometer machen (beinmuskulatur stärken), Unterarme und Hände könnte man auch noch a bissal trainieren. Übertreiben werde ich es aber sicher a ned.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

klar glaub ich da, das zwischen nem dh bike und einen fr bike ein massiver unterschied ist. nur weis ich auch von kollegen mit einem dh bike, dass sie schmerzen in den fingern und händen bekommen, wenn die bremswellen kein ende nehmen...

jetzt noch mal mit den nudeln??? wie jetzt, volle kanne futtern das zeug oder nur am tag davor???

----------


## pAz

fang einfach am mo. an und hau dir jedn abend 2-300 g spaghetti rein! :Big Grin:

----------


## mAsKeD

> fang einfach am mo. an und hau dir jedn abend 2-300 g spaghetti rein!


ist aber ned viel *gg*

----------


## pAz

2-300g is a sehr ordentliches abndessn.
500g zu 2. is scho eher zu viel,wenn ma ned unbedingt gehungert had!!!

----------


## flying circus

was ich dir noch empfehlen kann ist ist ein bananenshake zum krafttanken.
trinke ich meistens nach langen touren. nehme eine banane, 1 rohes ei( schmeckt man ned wirklich :Wink:  -nach anstrengenden touren sogar 2), vl einen pfirsich oder so und halt mlich. ist gut zum krafttanken.
und nudeln essen würd ich schon ein paar tage vorher anfangen das der körper die reservars anfüllen kann.
am tag vom rennen würd ich mir auch noch mal, in der früh oder so nudeln reinzischen und dann passt das :Wink:  
unterm rennen werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich riegeln und so essen. kommt aber ganz drauf an ob der körper gut drauf anspricht oder nicht. es gibt menschen da spricht so ein powerbar riegel garned an, dafür aber ein wurstweckerl oder so^^

man sollte vor einem rennen aber jetzt nicht nur nuddeln fressen sondern auch mageres fleisch, joghurt und so zeug. 


..und wer´s wirklich genau wissen will kauft sich das buch "radsporttraining" von wolfram lindner....ist sehr gut :Wink:

----------


## pAz

> es gibt menschen da spricht so ein powerbar riegel garned an, dafür aber ein wurstweckerl oder so^^


bin mir sicher da phips is so einer.
da hilft a mc-i menü mehr als nudeln  :Lol:

----------


## flying circus

kalte pommes :Mr. Yellow:  

jeder wie er´s mag :Big Grin:

----------


## Mäss

is schon recht intressant der fred bis jz..
nur hätt ich da spontan noch ein zwei fragen!

also was kann man so vorsorglich gegen krämpfe machen?
magnesium und so zeugs?? und vorallem was...also falls da wer tips hat wäre ich dankbar!

und wie schaut das im fahrer lager aus?
gibts noch genug platz wenn man samstag vormittag rausfahrt??


DANKE

----------


## mAsKeD

> is schon recht intressant der fred bis jz..
> nur hätt ich da spontan noch ein zwei fragen!
> 
> also was kann man so vorsorglich gegen krämpfe machen?
> magnesium und so zeugs?? und vorallem was...also falls da wer tips hat wäre ich dankbar!
> 
> und wie schaut das im fahrer lager aus?
> gibts noch genug platz wenn man samstag vormittag rausfahrt??
> 
> ...


platz war voriges jahr genug im fahrerlager bin auch erst am samstag gegen halb zehn gekommen und hab ohne probleme was gefunden!!!

----------


## Mäss

ok danke..
wie schautn das aus wenn man einen betreuer mitnimmt
kann der dann auch ohne probleme ins fahrer lageR?

----------


## Mäss

bin auch dabei!
mit 2 oder 3 leuten

*UKH-Racing!*

wie schauts bei 3er teams eig aus?

----------


## flying circus

gegen krämpfe und so helfen magnesium tabletten, es gibt magnesium brause tabletten für´s trinken unterm fahren und massieren hilft halt auch.
wennst was sehr gutes für unterm fahrn suchst würd ich dir zu "dr. böhm´s leistungs elexier" raten (beschi**ener name, ich weis^^). ist zwar relativ teuer aber wirkt irsinnig gut! gibts in der apotheke...

und was halt auch gegen krämpfe oder verletztungen durch zerrung oder so hilft ist ein gscheites training vorm wettkampf, 1 woche vor dem wettkampf sollte man aber pausieren d.h. nur noch ohne anstrengung herumradlen das halt der körper bewegt wird.
das pausieren hat den sinn das sich der körper wieder regenerieren kann und man dann beim wettkampf vollgas geben kann.

----------


## Poison :)

grob gesagt bis 1 woche davor gscheid strampeln/hände trainiern 
die woche davor entspannen, ausradeln und futtern  :Smile:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

das mitn Magnesium ist so ein sache. nicht alle Krämpfe kommen von einem Magnesiummangel, somit hat es auch keinen sinn, sowas prophylaktisch zu nehmen. krämpfe kommen eher vom Natrium (also Salz)-Verlust, durch starkes Schwitzen und vorallem, wenn man nur leitungswasser trinkt, schwemmt es das Natrium nur so aus dem Körper. folge u.a. Krämpfe

grade fürn 24h-DH sollte ma schaun, was man wirklich immer ausreichend trinkt und nach dazu das richtige (z.B. Isostar).

----------


## noox

Soweit ich weiß hat da Ron Perkelino letztes Jahr einiges an alkoholfreies Bier getrunken. Er ist ja glaub ich dritter bei den Einzelfahrern gewesen.

Die Gesamtanstrengung ist ja bei am 4er Team net so hoch. Jeder ist ca. 6 Stunden unterwegs. Davon keine 3h am Bike. Und das auf ca. 20h-24h verteilt.


Interessant, dass jeder so seine anderen Probleme hat. Ich bekomm zwar keine Schmerzen an den Händen aber irgendwann lassen die Finger aus bzw. verhärten die Unterarme - Bremsen geht einfach nimmer. 

Soll ich jetzt wirklich noch a MP-Tuning machen lassen... bin unschlüssig.

----------


## mankra

[QUOTE=Wyatt_Erb]das mitn Magnesium ist so ein sache. nicht alle Krämpfe kommen von einem Magnesiummangel,.....QUOTE]
Stimmt. Ist man anfällig, empfiehlt es sich, vorher etwas mehr Salz zusich zu nehmen. Zur Not sogar halten Teelöffel Salz in ein Wasserglas einrühren.

----------


## slayer80

und legt den Termin nächstes Jahr bitte nicht wieder zusammen mit der DM, will den Dolcho nicht schon wieder allein im Regen stehen lassen müssen.

----------


## Dr. Dollar

> bin mir sicher da phips is so einer.
> da hilft a mc-i menü mehr als nudeln


ja, stimmt sogar. red bull, energy pulver und solche riegel helfen mir gar nix. mir is lieber, wenn ich ne ordentliche portion fett zum verbrennen im magen habe, während mein körper unter belastung steht.
die methode is aber ned sehr empfehlenswert fürs 24h dh rennen, oder???

weil bier angesprochen wurde. soweit ich weis is bier sehr gut für den körper, da es isotonische stoffe enthält. nur solte man dann zum alkoholfreien greifen, sonst wirds stressig...

----------


## grisch

> Interessant, dass jeder so seine anderen Probleme hat. Ich bekomm zwar keine Schmerzen an den Händen aber irgendwann lassen die Finger aus bzw. verhärten die Unterarme - Bremsen geht einfach nimmer.


Trainieren, trainieren! Hast noch zwei Wochen Zeit. Klassisches Hanteltraining, für die Unterarme und Hände gibts a paar ganz gute Übungen, braucht man nicht mal unbedingt ins Fitti dazu. Danach hättest immer noch eine Woche zum Regenerieren!

----------


## UrAnus

> ja, stimmt sogar. red bull, energy pulver und solche riegel helfen mir gar nix. mir is lieber, wenn ich ne ordentliche portion fett zum verbrennen im magen habe, während mein körper unter belastung steht.
> die methode is aber ned sehr empfehlenswert fürs 24h dh rennen, oder???
> 
> weil bier angesprochen wurde. soweit ich weis is bier sehr gut für den körper, da es isotonische stoffe enthält. nur solte man dann zum alkoholfreien greifen, sonst wirds stressig...


alkoholfreies Bier ist super! Hilft mir auch echt stark. Über n alkoholisches würd ich mich währendn Rennen aber auch ned drübertrauen  :Twisted:  

Ich bevorzuge auch eher was deftigeres... wie zB. n Mäci, oder was auch echt klasse ist ist so n Ciabatta mit Mozarella und Tomaten... das is für mich voll die Power-Kur. Allerdings wenn ich zuviel davon ess kann ich mich nachher nimma bewegen  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

> alkoholfreies Bier ist super! Hilft mir auch echt stark. Über n alkoholisches würd ich mich währendn Rennen aber auch ned drübertrauen  
> 
> Ich bevorzuge auch eher was deftigeres... wie zB. n Mäci, oder was auch echt klasse ist ist so n Ciabatta mit Mozarella und Tomaten... das is für mich voll die Power-Kur. Allerdings wenn ich zuviel davon ess kann ich mich nachher nimma bewegen


Übertreiben sollte man es halt auch nicht mit der Esserei, denk ich. Wär schon a problem, wenn man unterm fahren auf einem "nr. 2" machen muss!

----------


## Umar

ich bereite meine finger, mit meditations-übungen, schon seit 4 monaten darauf vor... und seit 2 monaten esse ich nur nudeln... :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Weichei

! ! !hilfe! ! !
bei mir fällt höchstwahrscheinlich ein fahrer aus und ich brauch unbedingst noch einen. wer will egal wer wie oda was auch immer. wir fahren halt in nem fun team.

----------


## Weichei

ruft mich bei intresse am besten an unter : 0699/10453670

----------


## flying circus

so. bin angemeldet :Twisted:  

geh jetzt nu schnell einzahlen das ja ned zspät ist^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

die beliebten helden aus franken sind auch dabei.
allerdings is bei uns ein fahrer ausgefallen...  :Frown: 

wer will nochmal und kann nicht mehr (anmeldung voll!)?

----------


## pAz

hab mal die threads zusammengefügt...lg

----------


## Joga

Gibts irgendwo eine Liste oder ähnliches wo noch wie viele Fahrer gesucht werden bzw ob noch Plätze frei sind?

----------


## freerider80

@joga - schau mal oben, beim Laubfrosch, die haben noch an platz frei wie man liest!

----------


## mankra

> Gibts irgendwo eine Liste oder ähnliches wo noch wie viele Fahrer gesucht werden bzw ob noch Plätze frei sind?


Was ist los mit Dir. Ich dachte Du hast Deine Karriere beendet?
Rücktritt vom Rücktritt  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Kurzer Thread-Missbrauch: Falls jemand Rangers T-Shirt oder Sweater beim 24h-DH kaufen will am besten vorher melden, damit ich's reservieren und mitnehmen kann:
https://www.downhill-board.com/47871...-t-shirts.html

----------


## Joga

Naja, 24h Rennen hat ja andre Charakteristik als ein normales DH-Rennen...

Hab mir denkt, dass i mal schau, obs überhaupt no wo a Platzerl gibt... weiß eh no net fix...

Sonst lass i mi als Streckenposten aufstellen :-)

----------


## pAz

falls es wen interresiert:

im aktuellen(august 08) "red bulletin" is ein gut geschriebener bericht über werner jessner seinen tag am bike vom letzten jahr.(ab seite 64.)

----------


## Laubfrosch

mir ham immerno an platz frei

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> falls es wen interresiert:
> 
> im aktuellen(august 08) "red bulletin" is ein gut geschriebener bericht über werner jessner seinen tag am bike vom letzten jahr.(ab seite 64.)


Hab ich auch schon gesehn. Überhaupt ist in diesem Heft diesmal etwas mehr über Mountainbike drin, was ich gut finde.

cu beim zuschauen.

----------


## noox

Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob man die Strecke schon am Freitag befahren darf? Der aktuelle Zeitplan ist: 

*Freitag:                          * 
  Ab 16.00 Uhr – 18.00 Uhr: Besichtigung der Strecke 
  Ab *16.00 Uhr* – 19.00 Uhr: *Anmeldung, Startnummerausgabe im Rennbüro/Kassa.* 

*Samstag:*
  Ab *08.00* Uhr: Öffnung Kassa, Rennbüro bis 10 Uhr geöffnet (nach 10 Uhr ohne Startnummer keine Rennteilnahme möglich!
  Ab *09.00* Uhr: Offizielles Training
  Ab *10.15* Uhr: Streckensperrung
  Ab *10.30* Uhr: Fahrerbesprechung Zielbereich *Pflicht für alle Teilnehmer*
  Ab *10.45* Uhr: Bekanntgabe Startaufstellung der Bikes (Listenaushang)
  Ab *11.00* Uhr: Nudel und Getränkestation geöffnet
  Ab *11.00* Uhr: Startaufstellung Bikes 
  Ab *11.45* Uhr: Startaufstellung Fahrer
  Ab *12.00* Uhr: Start Race (Le Man Start)
  Kein Bikeparkbetrieb (nur Rennen) am Samstag!

*Sonntag:*
  Ab *09.00* Uhr: Family Strecke geöffnet
  Ab *13.00* Uhr: gesamter Bikepark geöffnet
  Ab *13.00* Uhr: Nudelstation geschlossen


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, konnte man letztes Jahr schon am Freitag fahren.

----------


## mankra

Glaubst leicht, daß zuwenig zum Fahren kommst  :Twisted:   :Twisted:  
Sa Vormittag 2-3 Abfahrten werden schon reichen.

----------


## noox

Na, aber ich würd lieber am Freitag 2-3 mal fahren und Samstag nur einmal - wenn überhaupt...

----------


## Laubfrosch

jop denke ich auch.
aber ich hoffe das das am anmeldebüro schnell geht. schaffens net das am freitag zu erledigen...

----------


## Spucka

freitag kannst bei uns in Tieschen trainiern

----------


## fipsi_k

also wir sind letztes jahr eine einzige fahrt am samstag gefahre. hat locker gereicht  :Big Grin:  sind an dem tag dann noch insgesamt 159mal runter gefahren. irgendwann kennt man dann sowieso jeden einzelnen stein beim namen - mehr training ist meiner meinung nach echt nicht nötig.

----------


## Laubfrosch

mir gehts glaub nur darum die strecke mal gesehn zu haben und n ungefähres bild zu haben. der rest kommt von selbst.

----------


## pAz

> mir gehts glaub nur darum die strecke mal gesehn zu haben und n ungefähres bild zu haben. der rest kommt von selbst


sa. 2 mal locker runterrollen!

----------


## Dr. Dollar

da ben macht sicha wieder ne 3 stündige begehung um 2 uhr morgens bewaffnet mit nem feuerzeug und einem schuh...

----------


## noox

Was fährt ihr eigentlich für Reifen? Ich ab Reifen-Mäßig kaum Erfahrung. Bin die letzten 2 Jahre nur High-Roller und Minions gefahren. Aber für heuer habe ich mich mal neu eingedeckt.

Hab ma dacht Minion Front hinten und vorne, wenn es trocken ist. Minion Front auch hinten, weil er super rollt. Wenn's a bissl feuchter ist, vorne an Swampthing. Und wenn's nass ist Wetscream.

----------


## fipsi_k

> Hab ma dacht Minion Front hinten und vorne, wenn es trocken ist. Minion Front auch hinten, weil er super rollt. Wenn's a bissl feuchter ist, vorne an Swampthing. Und wenn's nass ist Wetscream.


sicher keine schlechte wahl. 

werd bei trockenheit die minions fahren, bei feuchtigkeit die swampthings und bei nässe die michelin downhill mud 3 (allerdings müssts da schon sehrsehr stark regen, dass i mir das antu die reifen draufzuschmeissen (wieviele reifenheber haben schon dran glauben müssen?))

ich werd bei dem rennen eher die älteren reifen raufknallen und die noch fertig fahren, weil man beim rennen bestimmt einen satz reifen verbraucht und i mir das nit leisten kann =) außerdem ist sie technisch nit so anspruchsvoll, dass i in jeder kurve den 100%igen grip brauchen würde. werds mal so versuchen, wenns gar nit hinhaut knall i mir die neuen drauf.

----------


## flying circus

hab mir jetzt noch zu meinen minon highroller und swampthing gekauft.
werd am anfang die swamthing rauftun weil´s da scheinbar noch feuhct sein wird....wie der untergrund im verlauf des rennens sich entwickelt sieht man eh.
wenns ein bissl trockener wird dann highroller und wenns wirdklich trocken wird dann minon.

und sollte es regnen bleib ich bei den swampthing.

so schauts aus^^

----------


## pAz

@ noox und fipsi:
eig. genau meine wahl (was ich mitnehm)
-trocken: minion front vorne und hinten (weich/hart oder 3C)
-feucht: swamphing vorne, hinten swamphing/highroller/C16/minion etc. (weich/hart oder 3C)
-nass: wetscream vorne, hinten mud 3 weil ich den grad noch daheim hab (mischung nebensächlich)

ich fahr die neuen reifen meist bei rennen "an" und benütz sie dann meist die restliche saison.einen satz reifen (von trocken bis nassreifen) brauch ich grad mal in der saison aber ned pro rennen  :Wink: 

lg

----------


## pAz

> wenns ein bissl trockener wird dann highroller und wenns wirdklich trocken wird dann minon.


highroller hättest dir sparen können,zahlt sich nie und nimmer aus zw. minion und swamphing noch einen einzuschieben.swamphing fahr ich des ganze jahr auch wenns trocken is (zu faul zum minion aufziehen) und daugt mir viel mehr als highroller (zum. vorne weil runder!)

lg

----------


## flying circus

hab mir dei highroller eh eher gakuft weil ich einfacvh mal wissen wollt wie die so gehn...
mal schaun

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich nehm mal meinen ganzen satz mit. sicher is sicher.
2 80a wetscream
60a highroller
42a minion
3x 42a swampthing
40a swampthing..
sollte reichen.

----------


## pAz

> 2 80a wetscream


könnt ich ned fahren sobalds auf wurzeln/steinen geht...

----------


## SirMike

was habt ihr alle gegen die highroller also i fahrs lieber als die minion viel ruhiger im lauf und der seiten halt past mir auch besser.

also i fahr wenns nass is an gazzalodigi mud vorne und nen abgefahrenen highroller hinten.
wenns trocken is minion 3c vorne und hinten aber auch nur weil i den satz jetzt noch finischen will ansonsten würd i scho highroller drauf packen.

@ paz freut mich das ma uns da oben wider treffen wird a spaß

----------


## Bruchpilot

> sind an dem tag dann noch insgesamt 159mal runter gefahren.


Habts gewonnen?


Bin im Vorjahr nur auf weichen Wetscream unterwegs gewesen. War meiner Meinung nach der Beste Reifen für die Wiesenkurven.  Hab aber heuer keine und werd wahrscheinlich harte Swampthing fahren. Egal ob trocken oder nicht.

----------


## Basti

ich fahr mit einer mischung aus kenda irgendwas hinten und 60er swampthing. hat mir am feuchten dh in leo voll taugt. am 2ten felgen satz hab i wetscream 42 und 60. wos anderes gibts eigentlich ned. zu faul zum wechseln, ausser unser mechaniker erbarmt se und mocht des.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> könnt ich ned fahren sobalds auf wurzeln/steinen geht...

 es geht schon, solang es aus eimern schüttet ist der reifen perfekt.

----------


## fipsi_k

> Habts gewonnen?


oh sorry, habs grad gesehen, es waren 151 runden (falsch im kopf gehabt, ergebnislisten vom letzten jahr hab ich leider keine mehr gefunden)
nein, platz 9 in der 4er wertung. aber die rundenzahlen im vorderen drittel des feldes sind verdammt kanpp beisammen. wir waren 3 oder 4 teams mit 151 runden --> durchschnittsdownhillzeit entscheidet.




> einen satz reifen (von trocken bis nassreifen) brauch ich grad mal in der saison aber ned pro rennen


ist schon klar, ist bei mir auch nicht bei "normalen" rennen, wo man an einem rennwochenende gerade mal ein paar mal runterkommt. allerdings kann man das nicht mit einem 24h DH vergleichen weil die rundenzahl einfach imens höher ist.

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Werd vorne MInion Front 60a fahren und hinten highroller 60a in schmalen 2,5 weils die 2,7er nicht mehr geben hat für alle Bedingungen....

Hatte noch nie extra Reifen für wechselnde Bedingungen.

----------


## Weichei

hei leute, wies aussieht ist ja kein startplatz mehr frei, alle 300 sind belegt. das ist mein erstes rennen und da bin ich gleich bei nem rennen dabei wo 80- 180 manda mitfahrn. lustig :Austria:

----------


## flying circus

is bei mir ganauso :Mr. Yellow:   
wird sicher extrem geil :Cool:

----------


## grisch

> da ben macht sicha wieder ne 3 stündige begehung um 2 uhr morgens bewaffnet mit nem feuerzeug und einem schuh...


jo, geil  :Big Grin:   Betonung liegt auf *einem* Schuh  :Big Grin:

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

ahaaaaaaaa INSIDER-Witz :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## grisch

> ahaaaaaaaa INSIDER-Witz


jo, hättest sehen müssen. ich hab nurmehr glacht und ned gwusst, ob des jetzt sein ernst ist. 

Zurück zum Rennen: wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Wetterprognosen für den OSTEN aus? die nächsten Tage ja nicht so optimal, wird sicherlich paar mal regnen. Ich persönlich hab meinen ersten turn am SA erst gegen 16:00h od. 17:00h - ich denke, bis dahin sollten schon einige "trockene" fahrrinnen in der strecke sein und werde somit die regenreifen nur zur reserve mitnehmen, es sei denn, es pisst den ganzen samstag, des wär aber sowieso zach und eher uninteressant. We'll see  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

> des wär aber sowieso zach und eher uninteressant.


eher um einiges interresanter! :Wink: 

orf.at für wien:

Am Samstag kühl, aber zunehmend sonnig, dazu weitgehend trocken. Mäßiger Nordwestwind und bis 22 Grad. Am Sonntag wechselnd bewölkt, einzelne Regenschauer, schwacher Wind aus Süd bis Südost und bis 24 Grad.

lg

----------


## Basti

[QUOTE=grisch]jo, hättest sehen müssen. ich hab nurmehr glacht und ned gwusst, ob des jetzt sein ernst ist. 

ja und das beste is ja das ma am sonntag beim rennen erzählt ham, dass auf da planai beim step up a foto von am typen gmacht ham der de wc streck mit flipflop runter is und jetzt rat mal wer das war.

da ben is echt loco

----------


## klamsi

[QUOTE=Basti]


> jo, hättest sehen müssen. ich hab nurmehr glacht und ned gwusst, ob des jetzt sein ernst ist. 
> 
> ja und das beste is ja das ma am sonntag beim rennen erzählt ham, dass auf da planai beim step up a foto von am typen gmacht ham der de wc streck mit flipflop runter is und jetzt rat mal wer das war.
> 
> da ben is echt loco


 :Lol:  go ben  :Lol:

----------


## flying circus

:EEK!:  

saugeil! :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## Poison :)

prognose klingt ja nicht schlecht  :Smile: 

das bedeutet für meine 2 LR sätze:

minion front 3C fürs trockene
michelin C16 fürs feuchte

wetscream für notfall dabei  :Wink: 

lg, wird sicher a gaudi  :Way To Go:

----------


## mankra

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ........ nur schlechte Ausrüstung

.
.
.
Bin aber schon ein Weichei, mir ist trockenes Wetter auch lieber.

----------


## Bine

wetter samstag, semmering: Bedeckt und Regen. Temperaturen von 6-14° 
wetter sonntag, semmering: stark bewölkt, leichter wind. temperaturen von 7-18°

----------


## noox

Bergfex ist IMHO immer etwas positiver (geht ja um Touristen, die dann vielleicht doch kommen): www.bergfex.at/semmering-hirschenkogel/wetter/

Wetter.at:
www.wetter.at/wetter/oesterre...eich/semmering

----------


## brodie rowdy

Eigentlich is is Wetter eh wurscht oder?

Zahlt hamma also müssen wir sowieso fahren! Ob wir wollen oder nicht! :Mr. Yellow:  

Obwohl ich sicher nix dagegen hätte wenns trocken und kühl bleibt!
Weil voller Gatsch in Schlafsack kriechen freuts mich auch nicht!

----------


## noox

Glaub mir: In der Nacht wird's kühl genug...

----------


## grisch

> Glaub mir: In der Nacht wird's kühl genug...


Wollt meine standheizung erst fürn winter reparieren lassen, vielleicht sollt ich's nun doch schon jetzt machen lassen?!?

----------


## noox

Gute Idee - muss ich meine von Stand-Lüftung auf Heizung umschalten  :Wink:  Ich hoff, die geht noch.

Im Auto war mir allerdings nicht zu kalt. Aber vorallem beim Warten bis man drankommt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

flachmann + absinth  :Smile:  
hab hier noch orginal absinth aus spanien stehn. krasses zeug.

----------


## brodie rowdy

Also wennst zu viel von dem Zeug schlürfst hoffe ich nur das ich nicht in deiner Nähe fahren muss! Könnt schwierig werden an dir vorbeizukommen wennst im zick zack kurs runter fährst und ein paar Haluzis schiebst!  :Big Grin:

----------


## grisch

> flachmann + absinth 
> 
> hab hier noch orginal absinth aus spanien stehn. krasses zeug.


genau back to the roots! 
wir haben uns 2000 den wc in kaprun live angesehen, da sind jede menge der damaligen pros. (speziell die australier) mit uns an der supermarkt schlange gestanden und die jungs haben nach der quali jede menge harter sachen (whiskey, wodka etc.) eingekauft und vorm shop auf dem parkplatz eine kleine party gefeiert danach sind sie dann die zeitläufe gefahren. damals war in diesem sport noch eher der spassfaktor entscheidend. 8 jahre später sieht es jetzt ganz anders aus, einzig da peaty hat diesen lifestyle noch bissal intus.

----------


## Laubfrosch

deshalb is mir der kerl auch sehr sympathisch  :Smile: 
nee, im ernst hab ichs net vor mich zu besaufen.
ich fahr aber trotzdem schlangenlinien und schieb hallos.

----------


## pAz

> einzig da peaty hat diesen lifestyle noch bissal intus.


KOVARIK!!!!

----------


## brodie rowdy

Könnt mir vorstellen das man nach einer gewissen Zeit mit oder ohne bewustseinserweiternden Mitteln alle möglichen Sachen sieht!

----------


## Laubfrosch

> KOVARIK!!!!

 das dacht ich mir auch! man liebt seinen part in super 8

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Könnt mir vorstellen das man nach einer gewissen Zeit mit oder ohne bewustseinserweiternden Mitteln alle möglichen Sachen sieht!


ich weiß scho was ich sag wenn ich mich in der nacht gegen nen baum schiess "woaaah ich hab nen riesengroßen osterhasen auf nem monsterroller mich überholen sehn und dann issa abgehoben"

----------


## Sveneman

Ich werd dieses Jahr mal voll auf den Wetscream ST 2,5 setzten. Ist vielleicht a Overkill aber am Abend und in der Früh ist es eh immer feucht und bei den Wiesenkurven wird des ned schaden. 
Und zum wechseln bin ich dann doch zu faul :Redface:  Aber zur Not sind noch ein paar Minion mitdabei.

Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist falls es Regnen sollt, wie ich mich da wieder trocken bring während den Fahrten, ohne fünf Ganituren Kleidung mitzunehmen.

Fährt eigentlich auch wer mit einem Skinsuit ?? sollte sich ja eigentlich voll auszahlen  :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## mafa

da fällt mir ein, mei standheizung is ja a scho seit ewigkeiten ausbaut.....schei***
naja, gfarn wird mit den reifen die vom letzten 24h rennen no drauf sind (und das is kein scherz  :Embarrassment: 
zumindest am ersatzlaufradsatz ha i seit dem nix mehr geändert.
bin ja scho sehr gespannt

----------


## noox

Momentan ist bei mir vorne auch noch da Minion 3C oben, den ich letztes Jahr beim 24h-DH drauftan hab. Hinten hab ich an neuen. Der 3C hat 24h-DH und alleine heuer 22 Bikepark-Tage und einige Gaisbergfahrten hinter sich... Aber morgen wird getauscht.

----------


## mAsKeD

> Ich werd dieses Jahr mal voll auf den Wetscream ST 2,5 setzten. Ist vielleicht a Overkill aber am Abend und in der Früh ist es eh immer feucht und bei den Wiesenkurven wird des ned schaden. 
> Und zum wechseln bin ich dann doch zu faul Aber zur Not sind noch ein paar Minion mitdabei.
> 
> Was mir eher Sorgen macht ist falls es Regnen sollt, wie ich mich da wieder trocken bring während den Fahrten, ohne fünf Ganituren Kleidung mitzunehmen.
> 
> Fährt eigentlich auch wer mit einem Skinsuit ?? sollte sich ja eigentlich voll auszahlen


Kann dir von den wetscream eher abraten bin voriges jahr 2 stunden damit gefahren und der schmiert am trockenen voi leicht weg!

----------


## Laubfrosch

das kann ich aus meiner windischgarsten quali erfahrung auch sagen.
mir hats in der quali im trockenen  des vorderrad öfters ma in den schotterkurven weggezogen und bei der schnellen auffahrt von wiese auf diese bergstraße hats mei vorderrad glei ma um an 3/4 meter verzogen. vorm ziel im anlieger hat mich der vordere reifen rausgetragen und bin fast voll ins geländer hinterm anlieger gekracht. zum glück wars dann nur der eine fuss von dem absperrzeug den man seit dem in meinem vorderrad  bewundern kann. 

am meisten freu ich mich aber eigentlich die meisten der notorischen spammer hier zu treffen  :Mr. Red:

----------


## .maraio.

...so wie's aussieht werd ich mit Intense Spike Fro fahren, genauso wie im letzten jahr die ersten stunden...
Die strecke besteht halt doch zum grossteil aus wiese, und die untere anliegergschicht ist eher "vernachlässigbar"  :Big Grin: 

edit: ahja, und in der nacht bis in der früh hat's bestimmt unter 10 grad *fröstel*

----------


## Laubfrosch

schonmal wer an das da gedacht?

----------


## noox

Also ich hab mir jetzt erstmals in meiner Downhill-"Karriere" eine Regenjacke geleistet. Vielleicht brauch ich's dann ja nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich hab meine in windisch geschenkt bekommen... letztes jahr gabs wohl nur tshirts die wohl beim einsetzenden dauerregen net besonders beliebt warn. warn ne menge davon über. hab noch 2 stück da abgesahnt.
die warn dieses jahr auch besser zu gebrauchn als die regenjacke. irgendwie kann mans dem wetter au net recht machn.

----------


## noox

> edit: ahja, und in der nacht bis in der früh hat's bestimmt unter 10 grad *fröstel*


Laut Bergfex hat's Samstag Mittag 10 Grad, Abends 12 Grad....   solangs net schneit in da Nacht  :Twisted:

----------


## fipsi_k

ja ich denk auch, dass es in der nacht bitterkalt wird, vorallem wenn man verschwitzt von der strecke kommt.
gibts heuer eigentlich wieder die gratisredbull an der talstation?

----------


## Basti

he, was geht leicht mitm wetter am wochenende? wirds wirklich so schiach am semmering das ma volles programm regenzeug braucht? i mein i habs zwar auch mit fürn notfall, aber es is doch ned so schlecht wetter angsagt, oder stimmt des scho nimma?

----------


## mafa

> ja ich denk auch, dass es in der nacht bitterkalt wird, vorallem wenn man verschwitzt von der strecke kommt.
> gibts heuer eigentlich wieder die gratisredbull an der talstation?


von denen haben glaub ich die wenigsten was gesehen.
denk da haben sich ein paar fahrer oder zuschauer einen wochenvorrat geholt und alle anderen sind leer ausgegangen

----------


## Laubfrosch

und da fragt ma sich warums in der welt so ungerecht vorgeht, wenns scho im kleinen kreis anfängt.

----------


## grisch

> und da fragt ma sich warums in der welt so ungerecht vorgeht, wenns scho im kleinen kreis anfängt.


Also die wettervorhersage macht mich scho a bissal fertig, muss mich da auch als wechei outen. Ein typischer Sommer in Österreich halt  :Mad:

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus!


Wettermäßig ist derzeit alles offen. Kann von super bis Weltuntergang sein. Problematisch wird eher der Freitag, wegen einer derzeit gerechneten Sturmlage.

Wenn's am Sa. und So. dann 100 mm Regen runterhaut und die Schneefallgrenze bei 1.600 m liegt, ist das ja nicht weiter tragisch, oder?  :Wink: 


Viele Grüße,

Thomas

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich bin für schnee und regen.laubfrösche friern nicht  :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Regen + Schnee macht die Reifenwahl einfacher  :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Letztes Jahr hat's am Freitag Abend auch noch an Schütter hertan, dass wir das mit dem Zeltaufbau lassen haben und im letzten Moment noch Zimmer ergattert haben. Heuer haben wir gleich Zimmer reserviert. Samstag und Sonntag war's aber richtig heiß - In der Nacht trotzdem sau kalt.

----------


## dolcho

hehe...lunger grad im keller rum...

und  guck mir reifen an.

da liegt noch son DH MUD 1 rum...ist der wirklich merklich schlechter wie ein
Wetscream ? Fühlt sich immer noch recht weich an  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei regen und schnee bekommt ma sogar chancen gefühle. wenn ma ein team aus notorischen regenfahrern hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## brodie rowdy

Ich hoffe ja nur das am Freitag bei den angesagten Gewittern nicht wieder die Strecke holt!
Hätte zumindest gern die ersten paar stunden eine frisch geshapte Strecke.

----------


## mankra

> da liegt noch son DH MUD 1 rum...ist der wirklich merklich schlechter wie ein
> Wetscream ? Fühlt sich immer noch recht weich an


Der DH1 war schon als Neureifen nicht wirklich weich.....

----------


## shorty1607

h!

leider habens aus unserem 4er team bis gestern nur 2 geschafft sich und das material in schuß zu halten!  :EEK!:  

wir sind zu 2t und suchen entweder 2er oder 4er team wo wir uns anschließen können! angemeldet sind wir schon..

bittedanke  :Clap:  
meik!

----------


## pAz

wenns wirklich sa. mittag zum regnen aufhört,wär des ja optimal!




> wien:
> 
> Übermorgen, Samstag
> 
> Feucht, windig und sehr frisch. Bis Mittag regnet es noch zeitweise, dann hört der Regen auf. Die Sonne wird sich dennoch nur kurz zeigen. Die Temperatur kommt über 17 Grad kaum hinaus, außerdem bläst starker Nordwestwind mit Böen um 70km/h. 
> 
> 
> Sonntag
> 
> Recht sonnig, warm. Der Sonnenschein überwiegt, auch wenn sich immer wieder hohe, dünne Wolken am Himmel zeigen. Der Wind lässt deutlich nach und dreht auf Süd. Die Temperatur steigt auf 25 Grad.


da sagns eig. des gleiche:

www.bergfex.at/semmering-hirschenkogel/wetter/

5 grad zu mittag san ned grad viel fürn august  :Cool:

----------


## Laubfrosch

mir san a 4er team bei dems auch nur 2 gschaft haben zu überleben. 
der 3., ich persönlich, hat seinen dämpfer am freitag geschrottet, kommt aber heut der ersatz. bin also wieder im rennen.
der 4. hat allerdings seinen rahmen geschrottet.
nennt sich hier auch "Red".
aber die frage is nu mit dem 4. fahrer.
einer von den jungs wollt sich heut abend nochma melden bezüglich nem ersatzfahrer von hier. ansonsten keine ahnung.

----------


## flying circus

zuviel regen är für mich persönlich mehr als beschissen, da ich bedauernswerterweise ned im besitz von einem regen outfit bin....bin bis jetzt einfach immer mit pully gfahrenbis der waschlnass war und hab den dann einfach getauscht....aber soviel pullys hab ich ned^^

wird schon schön sein m wochenende.....hoffentlich :Embarrassment:

----------


## mAsKeD

Werd jetz doch nicht an den start gehn da ich am renntag noch antibiotiker nehmen muss aber so sozial wie ich bin werd ich meine ausrüstung dem rené zur verfügung stellen damit der wenigstens den berg rockt!!!

----------


## brodie rowdy

Is halt nur die Frage wie lange er rockt? :Cool:  
Nach seiner doch etwas längeren Bikerocker-Pause!

----------


## mAsKeD

> Is halt nur die Frage wie lange er rockt? 
> Nach seiner doch etwas längeren Bikerocker-Pause!


Naja grösstes problem seh ich da eher in seinem automatischen stand by modus als in seiner ausdauer!!! Wenn er dann wieder einschläft beim liftfahrn oda so *gg*

----------


## brodie rowdy

Vielleicht gibts ja sowas wie einen fern gesteuerten Elektroschocker denst im Protektor einbaust.

Dann hättes quasi dén ersten fern gesteuerten Downhiller der Welt!! :EEK!:

----------


## _kopfschuss_

Servas!!

Wer von euch schlaftn von fr auf sa schon obn? bzw. gibts da überhaupt noch wen nachdem so a beschissenes wetter agnsagt wordn is für die nacht?

Wo isn überhaupt das Fahrerlager? Is das auf irgndeiner wiesn oda so dass ma as zelt gscheit "verankern" kann?

beste grüße

----------


## noox

Ich fahr mit'n Ingo in einer Stunde oder 2 Los. Letztes Jahr konnten wir das Zelt am Schotterparkplatz gut verankern.

Wetter schaut ja jetzt wieder besser aus: www.bergfex.at/semmering-hirschenkogel/wetter/

----------


## Laubfrosch

Bald Geeehts Looos!!!

----------


## Laubfrosch

mir wolltn mit unserem vw bus uns irgendwo bei den salzburgern hinstellen  :Mrgreen:  

mir san die mitn fürther nummernschild, weißer vw bus, roter tankdeckel. grünes und rotes fahrrad.

----------


## Poison :)

wieso zu uns?  :EEK!:   :Lol:  
wüsst bei dem wetter nicht was ich heute da oben mach....werden gemütlich morgen um 5 starten  :Smile:  
lg

----------


## fipsi_k

wir fahren heut um ca 2 da (in tirol) weg und pennen dann dort ... wird schon nit so nass werden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
werd mir einen feinen liegestuhl mitnemen der 20 cm überm boden ist, dann kanns wasser fein unten durch rinnen ... 

mfg

----------


## Laubfrosch

> wieso zu uns?  
> 
> wüsst bei dem wetter nicht was ich heute da oben mach....werden gemütlich morgen um 5 starten 
> 
> lg


net zu dir, zum benni.

wir kommen erst heut abend an. muss noch auf die dhl warten... mein vivid.

----------


## Otto

Wünsch dem Schurl und dem Ren(n)e alles gut für`s Rennen.
Schade, daß Masked(Michi) nicht dabei sein kann....

Möglicherweise werde ich vor Ort den "zwei Eierbären" soweit als möglich behilflich sein!*ggg* - haben unseren geplanten Trip wegen dem Sauwetter storniert und so wie es aussieht (ist es zu Haus auch fad) - werden wir dem Event beiwohnen...

----------


## schnur

> Wünsch dem Schurl und dem Ren(n)e alles gut für`s Rennen.
> Schade, daß Masked(Michi) nicht dabei sein kann....
> 
> Möglicherweise werde ich vor Ort den "zwei Eierbären" soweit als möglich behilflich sein!*ggg* - haben unseren geplanten Trip wegen dem Sauwetter storniert und so wie es aussieht (ist es zu Haus auch fad) - werden wir dem Event beiwohnen...


ich mach mich auch mal aufn weg. pennt wird im bus :Wink:

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Wünsch dem Schurl und dem Ren(n)e alles gut für`s Rennen.
Schade, daß Masked(Michi) nicht dabei sein kann....

Möglicherweise werde ich vor Ort den "zwei Eierbären" soweit als möglich behilflich sein!*ggg* - haben unseren geplanten Trip wegen dem Sauwetter storniert und so wie es aussieht (ist es zu Haus auch fad) - werden wir dem Event beiwohnen...


wär lässig dann hät ma auch an mechaniker---sonst wird das eh nix wern :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Greu mich schon morgen wird gerockt.

----------


## Masterambrosius

regen?
wuascht!

----------


## Mäss

> regen?
> wuascht!


gangsta style heast! :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:

----------


## Poison :)

AUF GEHTS  :Smile:  
bei uns schüttets seit 20h  :Lol:  
vor ort scheints besser zu sein 
lg

----------


## Otto

> Wünsch dem Schurl und dem Ren(n)e alles gut für`s Rennen.
> Schade, daß Masked(Michi) nicht dabei sein kann....
> 
> Möglicherweise werde ich vor Ort den "zwei Eierbären" soweit als möglich behilflich sein!*ggg* - haben unseren geplanten Trip wegen dem Sauwetter storniert und so wie es aussieht (ist es zu Haus auch fad) - werden wir dem Event beiwohnen...
> 
> 
> wär lässig dann hät ma auch an mechaniker---sonst wird das eh nix wern 
> 
> Greu mich schon morgen wird gerockt.


Das Wetter schaut aber für heute nicht grad gut aus!
Frau und Kind muß ich erst mal überzeugen!*g*

----------


## Otto

Super Stimmung am Semmering!
Das Wetter ist absolut ok und morgen wird es wieder sonnig....

----------


## Martix

strasser martin hat seinen erfolg vom vorjahr wiederholen können.
wieder 159 runden - wie im letzten jahr.

restl. ergebnisse weiß ich net, mein hirn ist um 3 in der früh bei 3 grad am berg eingefroren  :Smile:

----------


## Mäss

hamma geiles rennen!
war super organisiert und hat echt spaß gmacht!

Gratulation allen Gewinnern!!

PS: hat irgendwer Fotos?

----------


## noox

Ergebnisse sind unter www3.your-sports.com/details/...id=973&lang=de zu finden. 

Bericht von der Semmering-Webseite auf: www.bikeparksemmering.at/page...hp?id_news=137

Das Downhill-Rangers 2er Team mit Lois und Harry hat für uns sensationell den 3. Platz gemacht. Ziemlich geil mit geliehenen Rädern und seit dem letzten 24h-DH auf keinem Downhiller mehr. Und wir freuen uns mit unserem 14. Platz in der 4er Wertung auch ziemlich.

----------


## noox

I glaub i dram... ich bin unsere aller letzte Runde - die 151. - mit 3:26 gefahren und hab damit (wenn das net irgend a Fehler ist) die interne Rangers-Runden-Wertung gewonnen. So wie's ausschaut, war's neben Samstag später Nachmittag am Sonntag vor Mittag echt die beste Zeit für schnelle Runden. Aber da hatten Harry und Lois schon fast 12 Stunden. Ich erst meine 7. mit g'scheiden Pausen.

----------


## Charly82

Back @ home nach aufreibender, übermüdeter Autofahrt....

War echt a wahnsinns rennen, perfekte Organisation! Würstl am schluss waren auch noch lecker  :Wink: 

@martix: freu mi ECHT scho auf "unsere" Fotos  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hat sonst auch noch wen a tscheche ziemlich hart gerempelt usw? ...der schuldet ma eigentlich a laufradl...

----------


## bern

Rad verstaut, mir eine Grundreinigung gegönnt, Gösser offen. 
Extrem lässiges event, perfekt organisiert.  
Die Tschechen, zumindest ein Teil, sind mir auch negativ aufgefallen. Die sind gefahren als gehört die Strecke, bzw. die Wechselzone Ihnen alleine.

----------


## Laubfrosch

falls der a grünes transition hatte, kriegt der no was vo mir.


back@home: mir gehts beschissen, kann mich nimmer bewegen.
hab heut früh um 4 das fahren sein lassen weil ich ka kraft mehr hatte und nix riskiern wollt.
sin heut a scho um 10uhr abgehaun.
für mei verhältnisse und meinen trainingszustand und mei bockelharte gabel bin ich mit den vo mir gefahrnen 60 runden ganz zufrieden.

bilder vo mir und meinem kollegen hätte ich auch gern
startnumma 429-1 und -2

ich hab grad gsehn, das i mit meinen runden sogar aufn 13. platz gekommen wär, wenn ich doch noch a letztes mal gfahrn wär um 12. aber ich war ja eh net in der einzel wertung

----------


## mafa

bist du deppert i bin fertig!
hab leider ab 3:30 allein fahren müssen weil der mankra zu starke probleme mit den armen hatte, aber habs irgendwie geschafft den 5ten platz in der 2er wertung zu halten. aber war für mich swieso schon ein riesen erfolg so noch durchzukommen!
freu mich auf fotos.
gratulation an die organisation und an die fahrer, war ein tolles wochenende!

----------


## Das_Viech

picasaweb.google.com/fuchslfuchsrne1/

 (nicht meine fotos)

----------


## fipu

Hat sicher ne Menge Spass gemacht! 
Gratulation an alle, welche es geschafft haben! :Way To Go:  

Schade gibts bei uns in der Schweiz das 24h-DH nicht mehr, war auch immer spassig, aber hart!

----------


## Das_Viech

awa näxtes jahr werd ich auch mit dabei sein und euch alle verblasen  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Ja, war echt wieder ein Spitzen-Veranstaltung, die die Jungs und Mädels vom Semmering da auf die Beine gestellt haben! Und der Ansturm an Teilnehmern gibt ihnen Recht.

Leider hat's aber auch einige Teilnehmer ärger erwischt. Am schlimmsten vermutlich Malu vom Team Diesel Miezen. Soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, wurde beim Hotel das Auto mit größerem Schaden aufgebrochen und zwei Bikes, Videoausrüstung und noch andere Sachen gestohlen.  :Frown:  Es wäre echt zu wünschen, dass die Typen erwischt werden.

Das Team von Poison, Paz, Dr. Dollar und Basti wurde nach wenigen Runs dezimiert, weil jemand Basti abschoss. Er musste dann ins Krankenhaus und wo eine starke Hangelenksprellung diagnostiziert wurde. Das Rennen war für ihn aus. Zu viert, wäre eine Top-Platzierung sicher möglich gewesen.


Foto-Anfragen bitte im Semmering-24h-Downhill-Foto-Thread.

----------


## Das_Viech

den adam (team bikestore mit nem blauen sx trail) hats auch derber erwischt, beim letzten stepdown vor den zwei letzten anliegern wollt er überholen und hat den stein mitgenommen... die große zehe in 7 trümmer zerbröckelt

----------


## pAz

super event,super geil teilsweise zum fahren,super viel schmerzen danach  :Cool: 

gehts euren fingern/unterarmen auch so wie meinen?
ab den ellenbogen fühl ich mich wie mit 95  :Lol: 

wahnsinns leistung aller einzelfahrer,auch mit pausen da so viele runden runterzuspulen is einfach geil!




> ich bin unsere aller letzte Runde - die 151. - mit 3:26 gefahren und hab damit (wenn das net irgend a Fehler ist) die interne Rangers-Runden-Wertung gewonnen. So wie's ausschaut, war's neben Samstag später Nachmittag am Sonntag vor Mittag echt die beste Zeit für schnelle Runden.


richtig,bin die letzten 8 runden fast alle unter 3:30 gfahren und des mit am fremden radl  :Big Grin: :

145 3:32
146 3:29
147 3:31
148 3:29
149 3:29
150 3:26
151 3:25
152 3:26

lg

----------


## mankra

Finger heuer nicht, aber die Unterarme sind kaputt.
Leider mußte MaFa die letzten 8h alleine fahren, habs zwischendurch 2 Runden probiert, keine Chance mehr, somit bin ich nur auf 61 Runden gekommen.
Heuer scheinbar zuviel RR und und zuwenig DH gefahren.....

----------


## Martix

einige impressionen von einem überaus geilen rennen.
in der nacht wars leider arschkalt und ich depp hab nur ne kurze hose und eine weste mitgehabt...

Start um 12 Uhr:






Nacht zwischen 12 und 3 Uhr:










ja, das ist sich nicht mehr ausgegangen bei der landung...


Ziel um 12 Uhr:


sieht aus als würde er gerade zum start gehen, nach 24 std  :Smile: 



EDIT: sorry, ich vergess immer, dass es hier keine verlinkungen gibt...
die restl. bilder werden in kürze auf sportbild.at zu sehen sein!

----------


## klamsi

feine bilder !!!

----------


## Das_Viech

> sieht aus als würde er gerade zum start gehen, nach 24 std


ja der typ is ja krank...  :EEK!:   :Jaw Drop:

----------


## Bruchpilot

War ein feines Rennen!

Congrats an alle Winner und Finisher!

@PaZ  Gibts die Zeiten irgendwo bei der Ergebnisliste? Hab das nicht gefunden
War ja voriges Jahr auch jede Runde einzeln angeführt.

----------


## mankra

www3.your-sports.com/details/...id=973&lang=de
Vorschau
Aufs gewünschte Team klicken
Und dann auf Downhillprotokoll

----------


## SirMike

ich sag nur scheiß tschechn mi hat um Mitternacht einer im Steinfeld abgeschossen so das i an Köpfler gemacht hab und um 3 wollt is nochmal probieren ging aber nichtz mehr konnte keinen druck mehr aufn linken fuß aufbauen. aber näxt year schnapp i ma mal an tschechn

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

War ein Super Rennen und auch eine gute Platzierung fürs erste Dh Rennen überhaupt.

Die Tschechen waren echt eine Frechheit-einen Kumpel von mir hamn sie richtig aus da Gondel rausgstossen.

länger hätt ich nicht mehr fahren können.....

----------


## mafa

> Die Tschechen waren echt eine Frechheit-einen Kumpel von mir hamn sie richtig aus da Gondel rausgstossen.


mir is einer von den tukans beim einsteigen in die gondel mit voller fahrt ins kreuz gfarn......keine ahnung wo der hin wollt. man kanns echt auch übertreiben...waren aber im vorjahr auch net für ihren sportsgeist bekannt  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

Echt ungut. Über die Tschechen hab ich auch von einigen Beschwerden gehört.

Vielen Dank an tribune (Michael) - er ist sogar stehen geblieben und hat mir Kabelbinder gegeben, als ich mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen hab! Und des obwohl er ja selber sehr schnell unterwegs ist!

----------


## tribune

> Vielen Dank an tribune (Michael) - er ist sogar stehen geblieben und hat mir Kabelbinder gegeben, als ich mir das Schaltwerk abgerissen hab! Und des obwohl er ja selber sehr schnell unterwegs ist!



bitte gerne :Wink:  

lg

----------


## Malu

ja was soll ich dazu sagen! mir gehts besch..... hab mir gerade vor 2 Monaten eine neues DH bike gekauft (mein erstes-vorher nur Freerider) Solid Mission 9 mit goldener Schrift und goldenen Felgen echt geiles Bike, ja vom Werner fehlt das RMX und ein Teil von der Kameraausrüstung, Werner hätte für den Zauberberg nen Clip machen sollen vom Rennen, auch Fernsehtauglich. und bei der Beifahrertüre is nur ein großes Loch im Blech da wo die Türklinke war . echt tolles WE

hab mich so gefreut aufs Rennen und die Mädels wollte ich nicht im Stich lassen.

Sauerei, ich wär für Strafen wie im Mittelalter, wer klaut dem wird die Hand abgekackt, dann würd sich die Klauerei einmal aufhören.

----------


## Horge

Im Rückblick betrachtet wars gar nicht so anstrengend. Haha. Gratulation an alle Sieger und Finisher. Hut ab vor den Einzelstartern.
Mir persönlich sind die Tschechen nur in der Wechselzone und am Lift negativ aufgefallen. Blieben nach dem Wechsel einfach stehen anstatt den anderen Fahrern Platz zu machen und die Aktion wo der eine den Mafa am Lifteinstieg zusammenfährt obwohl ein paar Fahrer schon dort auf die nächste Gondel warteten. Wäre eine Sache die man für das nächste Mal besser machen könnte, obwohl auch schon jetzt der Personalaufwand über die 24h wahrscheinlich enorm ist. Außerdem bin ich mir bei den Zeitauswertungen nicht ganz sicher. Bei manchen Teams fehlt die schnellste Rundenzeit und dafür liegt der Durchschnitt im Bereich der schnellsten Zeit. Unser Team hat zum Beispiel gleich viel Runden wie das Team davor aber angeblich einen Zeitrückstand von 48 Minuten. ??????????????

----------


## georg

Geiles Rennen.. ein Lob an die Veranstalter. War eine super Strecke, hat mir irrsinnigen Spaß gemacht.  :Big Grin: 

Das mit den Auto und Radl ist echt eine Sauerei.. eine Teamkollegin hat mir das beim Start erzählt.

Mir persönlich sind die Tschechen nicht negativ aufgefallen, ich hab immer nur Geschichten gehört. Der einzige Tscheche mit dem ich eine Kollosion gehabt habe, hat sich bei mir entschuldigt, obwohl ich schuld war.  Auch dem Strasser habe ich einmal ein Ei gelegt. Das war grad zu meiner schwächsten Zeit wo ich nimmer gewußt hab wo links und rechts ist.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Das Fahrerfeld war sehr kollegial, nett, chillig.. echt fein. Ein paar Übermotivierte waren schon unterwegs, aber das hielt sich in Grenzen. Die wirklich schnellen waren sehr fair.  :Way To Go: 

Angeblich haben sich zwei im Ziel mal gedögelt.. also da frag ich mich echt ob die beide nicht die falsche Sportart gewählt haben.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Was mich massiv gestört hat, war das die Mädls so ignoriert wurden.. war zumindest mein Eindruck. Es gibt eine Einzelfahrerin, und dann wird die bei der Siegerehrung anschließend in einer "Sonderwertung" erwähnt? Es gibt 2er und 4er Frauenteams und die wurden ignoriert? Da würd' ich drauf scheißen, aber echt.  :Mad:  Das kann ja nicht sein, das da bei der Siegerehrung kein Leiberl und Pokalchen mehr für die Frauen übrig ist. Nur meine persönliche Meinung. 

Alles in allem war es ein tollen Rennen!  :Smile:   :Way To Go:  Heute sag ich noch: Nie wieder als Einzelfahrer. Aber schaun' wir mal wie das aussieht wenn ich meine Finger wieder bewegen kann.  :Big Grin:   :Lol: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

perfektes rennen, top organisiert  :Way To Go: 

echt schade dass unser schneller 4. mann schon zu beginn aufhören musste,
da wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen...
aber war ein super event!  :Way To Go: 

bitte nächstes jahr früher machen oder für wärmere nächte sorgen  :Lol: 

lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Heute sag ich noch: Nie wieder als Einzelfahrer. Aber schaun' wir mal wie das aussieht wenn ich meine Finger wieder bewegen kann.

 meine rede.

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

> mir is einer von den tukans beim einsteigen in die gondel mit voller fahrt ins kreuz gfarn......keine ahnung wo der hin wollt. man kanns echt auch übertreiben...waren aber im vorjahr auch net für ihren sportsgeist bekannt


DA ist natürlich die überschlaue UCI wieder nicht zur Stelle aber wichtig machen beim einsteigen oben!

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Der geilste KOmmentag den ich von einem Streckenposten bekommen habe in den Schlammpassagen war: NIcht so nah zum Zaun oder ABsperrung.

Am liebsten wär ich abgesrungen und hätt im eine Zischt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Das war sicher einer der auch viel fährt............... .

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Der geilste KOmmentag den ich von einem Streckenposten bekommen habe in den Schlammpassagen war: NIcht so nah zum Zaun oder ABsperrung.
> 
> Am liebsten wär ich abgesrungen und hätt im eine Zischt 
> 
> Das war sicher einer der auch viel fährt............... .


ich glaub den kommentar hab ich an einer stelle auch ghört, eine der letzten kurven vor dem schnellen stück zum sehr rutschigen holzplateau oda?

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

> ich glaub den kommentar hab ich an einer stelle auch ghört, eine der letzten kurven vor dem schnellen stück zum sehr rutschigen holzplateau oda?


ja die letzte Wiesenpassage vor der Brücke-da ist ein Stangerl immer ein bissl im Weg gstanden und teilweise auch der Streckenposten :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Der hat glaub ich a bissl Angst kriegt.....

----------


## visby

> mir is einer von den tukans beim einsteigen in die gondel mit voller fahrt ins kreuz gfarn......keine ahnung wo der hin wollt. man kanns echt auch übertreiben...waren aber im vorjahr auch net für ihren sportsgeist bekannt


da muss ich den tukan verteitigen. die gondel ist für drei leuten, es ist aber öfters passiert, das einige leute einzeln oder zu zweit die gondel blokiert haben oder das wenig platz für den dritten gehalten wurde.

andere dinge:

wechselzone war fast immer voll von leuten(die tschechen waren nur die minderheit), immer sind da leute gestanden und lange minuten gewartet. es hat mit tschechen nichts zu tun.

abschosse auf der strecke waren dieses jahr fast normal, wie ich gesehen habe. mich hat es fast erwischt, der typ mich hat nichts geschrien oder gesagt, einfach nur die innere spur in einem anlieger gefahren. er war aus oesterreich(also kein tscheche). auch eine slowaken hat er erwischt, er konnte nicht weiter fahren.

zum sportsgeist und geschichten, pavel cep hatte immer wieder probleme mit überholen von einigen leuten(auch von rsp team) und vor seinem rücktritt wurde auch er abgeschossen. 

ich mag diese nationalistische generalisierung nicht, ich hatte probleme nur mit österreicher, sind die jetzt ohne sportsgeist? es ist rennen, jeder ist motiviert und die unterschiede zwischen teams waren sehr gering, man kann sich nicht wundern wenn man eine gondel blockiert oder jemandem nicht überholen lässt, dass die leute ein bißchen agressiv werden. 

auch mit diesen dingen war es eine super aktion, super organisiert und nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei.

----------


## noox

Ich hab persönlich auch keine Probleme mit anderen Fahrern gehabt. Dieses mal sind viel mehr Fahrer korrekt aus der Gondel ausgestiegen. Aber doch nicht alle. Ein paar Tage vorm Rennen ist mir noch eine Idee bezüglich Ein- und Ausstieg gekommen - aber ob die so g'schickt ist:

3 Einstiegszonen unten. Durch kurze Gitter getrennt. Der erste der hinkommt kann die rechte nehmen. Der nächste die mittlere, der 3. die linke. Die Gondel kommt vorbei und der 3. steiget als erster ein, der 2 als 2. usw. Oben kann dann in der Ausstiegsreihenfolge gleich weggefahren werden.

Blöd ist halt, wenn man noch zur linken (3.) Einstiegsposition rennt, die Gondel aber nimmer erwischt und dann eigentlich Anrecht auf die rechte (1.) Einstiegsposition hat, da aber dann schon ein anderer steht... Außerdem ist's a bissl kompliziert und es stehen soviele Gitter rum. Andererseits steht herunten immer einer rum zum Kontrollieren. Oben net immer.


Wegen der Wechselzone: Ich würde mir eine Wechselzone wünschen, die mindestens doppelt so groß ist. Letztes Jahr war sie ja anfangs auch sehr klein und wurde dann von den Fahrern immer größer gemacht (Absperrungen verstellt). Wichti wäre genug Platz um viele Bikes an die Absperrungen zu lehnen. Breite Einfahrt, wo ja meist die Chips runtergegeben werden. Zeit verlier ich ja net, weil ich 3m weiter laufen muss, sondern weil ich über 3 Leut und 5 Radeln stolper, die überall rumstehen.

----------


## mankra

Die Wechselzone war grenzwertig klein, vor allem die Einfahrt dazu.
Genervt hat mich ein Typ von der Rennleitung, der zu Dumm war, zu kapieren, daß die Löcher der Startnummer ausgerissen sind und nicht Kabelbinder fehlen.

Zum Überholen: Auf der Strecke haben mich die Tukanleute korrekt überhohlt, kann ich nix schimpfen, in der Wechselzone habens tw. viel Platz gebraucht.
Aber einem von Euch Revolution Fahrern hätte ich am liebsten eine angraucht.
Keine Ahnung, wer der Idiot war, nur das Dress gesehen. Ich überhole den langsameren, deutschen Einzelfahrer mit dem orangen Dress (hat sicher jeder mehrfach überholt), lasse etwas Abstand, muß ja net sein, daß man jemanden touchiert, nehm etwas außen die Linie, fahrt der Idiot mittendurch, berührt mich und auch den Einzelfahrer. Muß echt nicht sein.
Und gleich drauf läuft mir noch jemand aus der Wechselzone heraus, ohne einen Blick nach hinten zu werfen.....
Bei allem Ehrgeiz, bißerl Hirn sollte schon noch jeder einschalten, zurückblicken wenn man aus der Wechselzone kommt, nicht im 4C Style, beim DH Tempo überholen.
Andererseits haben auch tw. langsame Leute genervt:
Im technischen recht langsam, ganz Abschneiden wollte ich auch nicht, wartet man auf die zwischengeraden, fangens dort zum Treten wie beim CC an und hat man sie dann auf der Strecke überholt, steigens nach einem in die Gondel und fahrens gleich los, daß das Spiel wieder von vorne beginnt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

was ich überhaupt net verstehn konnt, warum die wechselzone voller leuten war, die nur rumgehockt san. und wenn ma vorbei wollt wurd ma noch gschubst. 
da ich ja relativ wenig am wechseln war, wars mir dann auch egal wenn mich einer paar sekunden behindert hat. aber wenn mir next jahr anna mit absicht net  ausn weg will fliegt er aus der wechselzonen.  :Twisted:

----------


## grisch

> Aber einem von Euch Revolution Fahrern hätte ich am liebsten eine angraucht.


Musst aber aufpassen, einige von uns sind noch aktive wie auch passionierte Eishackler, somit jede Menge Erfahrung mit sportlichen Rangeleien  :Wink:  - Nur Spaß!

Es ist halt ein RENNEN somit ist man körperlich wie auch phsychisch in einer Ausnahmesituation, da kann man schon mal bisschen blöd agieren bzw. reagieren. Ich hatte auch einige Situationen, wo ich dachte "... so ein Arsch..." hab mir halt Kommentare bzw. Handlungen gespart. Wenn natürlich total unsportliche Aktionen passieren, ist das auch nervig und sollte nicht sein. Ich hab mir da nix zu schulden lassen kommen, bin da nicht so der agro-typ.

----------


## 4N4

> ...Was mich massiv gestört hat, war das die Mädls so ignoriert wurden.. war zumindest mein Eindruck. Es gibt eine Einzelfahrerin, und dann wird die bei der Siegerehrung anschließend in einer "Sonderwertung" erwähnt? Es gibt 2er und 4er Frauenteams und die wurden ignoriert? Da würd' ich drauf scheißen, aber echt.  Das kann ja nicht sein, das da bei der Siegerehrung kein Leiberl und Pokalchen mehr für die Frauen übrig ist. Nur meine persönliche Meinung. ...


Ja ich dachte mir auch.. anita und ich haben die hälfte  :EEK!:   der männerteams in der 2er wertung hinter uns gelassen, mit 141 runs! Aber es war trotzdem ein super Rennen und hat echt spaß gemacht. Ich hab überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle falls ich hier und da im Weg war, aber ich hab immer versucht zu schauen und die schnelleren fahrer vorbeizulassen.

----------


## flying circus

so. bin jetzt mal aufgewacht^^

war echt ein geiles event!
sofort wieder :Twisted:  !

aja, weis wer wo´s fotos gibt?

----------


## Ju82

> Ja ich dachte mir auch.. anita und ich haben die hälfte   der männerteams in der 2er wertung hinter uns gelassen, mit 141 runs! Aber es war trotzdem ein super Rennen und hat echt spaß gemacht. Ich hab überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle falls ich hier und da im Weg war, aber ich hab immer versucht zu schauen und die schnelleren fahrer vorbeizulassen.


Großes Kompliment an Euch Mädels (super Team Name übrigens) - wart echt super unterwegs - habe Euch ein paar mal überholt - was gar nicht so leicht war :Wink:  - auf alle Fälle habt Ihr Euch den Respekt einiger Fahrer verdient - ist sicher mehr wert als jeder Preis!!! In diesem Sinne gratuliert das bikesupport Team zum Erfolg!

----------


## noox

> Ja ich dachte mir auch.. anita und ich haben die hälfte   der männerteams in der 2er wertung hinter uns gelassen, mit 141 runs! Aber es war trotzdem ein super Rennen und hat echt spaß gemacht. Ich hab überwiegend positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ich entschuldige mich an dieser Stelle falls ich hier und da im Weg war, aber ich hab immer versucht zu schauen und die schnelleren fahrer vorbeizulassen.


Kann mich dem nur anschließen. So viele werden euch ja gar nicht überholt haben. Ich bin einer von euch mal mitten in der Nacht im großen Anlieger nachgefahren und hab mir dacht: Puh, die drückt da aber an... Noch überraschter war ich dann, als ich gesehen hab, dass ihr im Zweier-Team fährt und in der Gondel hast du (oder deine Kollegin) mir dann erzählt, dass ihr erst seit einem bzw. zwei Jahren Downhill fährt... Hut ab!

----------


## 4N4

@ Ju 82 und noox - danke!! echt, das bedeutet anita und mir viel.

@noox, ja das war ich in der Gondel. Die Nacht war hart. Wenn ich in der Gondel nicht gesprochen hab bin ich sofort eingeschlafen!

Ich hatte übrigens einen weißen helm und weißes bike, anita einen schwarzen helm und ein rotes Kona. ansonsten waren wir kaum von einander zu unterscheiden^^

----------


## Laubfrosch

dann warstes also wirklich du in der gondel.

----------


## shorty1607

mir hat ja vor allem euer teamname daugt!
die iron maidens! wie geil..  :Big Grin:  
und auch von mir - hut ab vor eurer super leistung!!!
meik!

----------


## 4N4

> dann warstes also wirklich du in der gondel.


haha - wieso, hast du mich beim einschlafen erwischt?^^

----------


## 4N4

> mir hat ja vor allem euer teamname daugt!
> die iron maidens! wie geil..  
> und auch von mir - hut ab vor eurer super leistung!!!
> meik!


danke  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

> haha - wieso, hast du mich beim einschlafen erwischt?^^


mag sein, war sehr ruhig in der gondel

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

@4N4 ihr wart wirklich super unterwegs-auch sehr schnell im unteren Abschnitt. Ich war der mit dem "gährenden" Mineralwasser im Bauch.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (NIe wieder mit Kohlensäure...)

----------


## 4N4

haa ja das mit dem wasser weiß ich noch^^

ja der obere teil war nicht so meins, aber ab dem slopestyle fand ich die strecke den hammer!

----------


## mafa

> zum sportsgeist und geschichten, pavel cep hatte immer wieder probleme mit überholen von einigen leuten(auch von rsp team) und vor seinem rücktritt wurde auch er abgeschossen.



ist sicher falsch zu verallgemeinern. der pavel cep und viele andere auch haben mich immer sehr fair überholt und waren auch in der gondel sehr nett. 
ist halt immer so, wenn ein paar sich blöd aufführen und leicht zuordenbar sind, schimpft man schnell.
waren natürlich auch genug österreicher dabei die nicht in der lage waren wenn sie überholen wollten zu rufen, und dann deppert überholt haben.

----------


## pAz

> Keine Ahnung, wer der Idiot war, nur das Dress gesehen. Ich überhole den langsameren, deutschen Einzelfahrer mit dem orangen Dress (hat sicher jeder mehrfach überholt), lasse etwas Abstand, muß ja net sein, daß man jemanden touchiert, nehm etwas außen die Linie, fahrt der Idiot mittendurch, berührt mich und auch den Einzelfahrer. Muß echt nicht sein.


@mankra: gibt eig. nur einen der mir einfällt und leider nie aus seinen aktionen lernen wird  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
is im 2er team gstartet und is hier ned angmeldet...

lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

mich hotta relativ vernünftig überholt.

----------


## noox

Das mit dem Überholen ist nicht so einfach. Dass man schreien sollte, wurde auch nie so kommuniziert. Ich kann mich überhaupt nicht erinnern, dass mich jemand wegen der Richtung angeschrien hätte. Ehrlich gesagt wusste ich letztes Jahr gar nicht, wie das gemeint ist (Richtung vom Ausweichen oder Richtung des Überholenden). Letztes mal da Fedi: "Links!"- hab's aber zuerst net verstanden und als ich Platz gemacht hab, hat er nur gemeint: "Rechts ist auch ok".  :Big Grin:  

Jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass bei "Links" der Überholende von Links kommt. Ich selbst hab nur selten geschrien. 

Soll man, wenn man überholt wird ausweichen? Georg dürfte das immer rechtzeitig mitbekommen haben. Er hat mir mindestens 2x Platz gemacht und ich konnte auf der Idealline vorbei. Umgekehrt hab ich mal im 3.-letzten Anlieger einen hinter mir gehört, bin nach dem Sprung links raus und wollte ihm die Idealline überlasse. Nur wollte er halt auch links vorbei und hat mich angeschrien.

Und sorry an Mafa: War nicht ganz ok, wie ich da innen in den Anlieger rein bin. Manchmal geht der Ergeiz mit mir durch...

----------


## mankra

> @mankra: gibt eig. nur einen der mir einfällt und leider nie aus seinen aktionen lernen wird 
> is im 2er team gstartet und is hier ned angmeldet...


Ist jetzt eh nimmer feststellbar, wer es war, leider war er eine Gondel vorne, sonst hätte ich ihn eh angeredet.

----------


## mankra

> Das mit dem Überholen ist nicht so einfach. Das man schreien sollte wurde auch nie so kommentiert.


Sollte aber klar sein, der Vorrausfahrende hat hinten keine Augen, somit muß natürlich der hintere 1. überlegen, wo es möglich ist und 2. bemerkbar machen.
Ich hab immer angesagt: Achtung Links/Rechts/Innen/Außen und meinte natürlich, wo ich vorkomme. Gabs eigentlich nie Mißverständnisse.

Andererseits sollte der Überholtwerdende spätestens dann, wenn er hinten jemanden bemerkt bißerl mitspielen, sprich bei den flachen Geraden voll antreten oder mal bei den breiten Wiesenkurven etwas runder, außen fahren oder nicht wieder bei der Gondel durch die Einstieg/Ausstiegsreihenfolge wieder vorweg losfahren.

Problem ist sicher, durch den schnellen Lift und die Kurze Strecke (Btw: Die Strecke ist genau 50% kürzer als angesagt, waren recht genau 2km und keine 4km) ist die Fahrerdichte recht groß.

Im Prinzip wie im Straßenverkehr: Alle bißerl mitdenken, geht vieles einfacher.

----------


## The REVO G

also mein komentar zu den 24 hours 

muss einmal den veranstaltern ein tolles lob aussprechen denn es war toll organisiert und natürlich gibts bei vielem verbesserungen aber sam ma froh das ma leut haben die sie des alles antun !!!

RESPEKT

muss auch meinem ganzen team ob 2er 4er und natürlich auch meinen
mitfahrern im 6er team danken denn wir hatten viel spass und auch eine
schöne zeit am semmering ob mit gewitter oder sonnenschein

FREU MICH NATÜRLICH ÜBER UNSEREN 2 PLATZ !!!!!

und zu freunden und kollegen wenn wer aus meinem team jemanden nicht 
ganz ordentlich überholt wurde entschuldige ich mich 

ich hoffe er trug keine flip flops !!!

ABER ES WAR EIN 24 std DOWNHILL RACE (BETONUNG AUF RACE) UND KEINE ........ 

aber auch bei uns gab es verluste und verletzugen angefagen 

basti wurde abgeschossen handgelenk im a.....
ein scott rahmen gerissen ein dämpfer hat sich in wohlgefallen aufgelöst
und derelei sachen viele 

und ein grosser dank an unseren mechaniker der so manchen hier aus dem forum das weiterfahren ermöglicht hat !!   

und ich freu mich schon auf nächstes jahr und ich kann versprechen wir
kommen wieder 

nice greats

THE REVO G

----------


## grisch

Des mit links oder rechts schrein ist nicht die ideallösung, find ich. ich konnte mir das meistens eh sparen, da meine bremsmomentabstützung so an brutalen wirbel macht haben sich die leute des öfteren umgedreht um nachzusehen, was da hinten los ist und da war ich dann schon quasi vorbei - des ding hat also diesen weiteren vorteil. ich bin vor dem überholen sozusagen aus dem "windschatten" raus, hab somit eine andere linie gewählt, rechts oder links je nach dem, hab dann kurz mal was gerufen z.B. "he" somit konnte der vordermann doch schon auch damit rechnen, dass ich auf dieser linie bleiben werde und ist somit einfach auf kurs geblieben. so hab ich mich auch überholen lassen, hatte auch kein problem damit. war die sichere lösung, denk ich.

----------


## Atina

jetz schalt i mi ah amal ein...

rennen war einfach super, nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei!! (ana, es wär fast pflicht!! )
die meisten fahrer waren wirkli ziemli fair, samma nur selten a paar negativ aufgfallen, die streckenposten waen recht amüsant...!!!

und danke fürs lob!!!  :Smile:  

die zweite "iron maiden" hat somit geschrieben...


NÄCHSTES JAHR AUF EIN NEUES!!!

----------


## noox

Ich denk ich sollte nächstes mal auch mehr Links/Rechts schreien. Hab's dieses mal nur ganz selten gemacht. Hab viel öfters "Danke" gerufen, wenn mich jemand vorbeigelassen hat  :Big Grin:

----------


## mafa

> Und sorry an Mafa: War nicht ganz ok, wie ich da innen in den Anlieger rein bin. Manchmal geht der Ergeiz mit mir durch...


hab ich dir eh schon im lift gesagt, war überhaupt kein problem.
hab eh gemerkt dass wer hinter mir is, hab nur net recht gwusst wie ich im anlieger platz machen soll, bin eh extra weiter ausgefahren, war also keine überaschung

rufen hab ich im allgemeinen schon als sehr hilfreich empfunden.
wenn man eh nur mehr auf autopilot unterwegs is weil man scho voll am sand is, dann kanns scho passieren dass man net mehr sofort merkt wenn wer vorbei will.
habs die letzten stunden auch nimmer so geschafft meinen kopf nach hinten zu drehen  :Smile: 
ob jetzt links/ rechts, he, vorsicht, schleich di oida...... oder was auch immer, wenn man weiss dass wer vorbei will, ists oft hilfreich

----------


## mankra

> ABER ES WAR EIN 24 std DOWNHILL RACE (BETONUNG AUF RACE) UND KEINE ........

 Gut zu wissen.....

----------


## Mäss

das mim schreien und überholen war sowas^^
ich habs gut gfunden wenn was kommen is!
nur ein paar leute wissn halt die seitn net glaub ich schrein links und fahrn rechts und so

einmal bei der enzianhütte is halt knapp worden weil wer innen gschrien hat dort beim sprung und ichs falsch verstanden hab und ihn dann fast im buckl hängen ghabt hab...

aba nja
war trotzdem ein tolles rennen!!

----------


## visby

ich selbst hatte keine probleme mit dem überholen, ich hab immer rechts/links geschreit, abgewartet bis der langsamere platz hatte und dann nur danke geschrien. funktionierte super. was mir sehr gut gefallen ist, dass in den oberen kurven sind die meisten leute von der ideallienie abgewichen, damit mich vorbeifahren lassen, hat mir viel riskieren gespart, vielmals danke...

aber was mich enttäuscht hat, waren die marshalls, die haben nie gepfiffen wenn jemand überholt sein sollte. 

aber dies alles sind nur klienigkeiten, es war super event, nächstes jahr wieder dabei

----------


## Laubfrosch

bei mir gabs au a kleines missverständniss, wollt bei der holzplattform rechts überholen, aber der kerl hats net gschnallt und ich bin ihm nach rechts ausgwichen weil er mich ausn anlieger rausgworfen hätte. danach bin ich nur noch links bei der plattform gefahrn.

was leider a weng blöd war, wenn 4 oder 5 fahrer an einem vorbei wollten und dann der letzte fahrer einfach voll gas gibt und die anderen halb zamfährt, wenn vorne kanna vorbei kommt is hinten au scheisse.
ging mir oft genug so das ich bei der langen schnellen wiese mit dem spurrillensprung ganz knapp hinter nem langsamen war (er wollt mi net vorbeilassen) und der sich dann oben abgelegt hat oder sowas. das war auch eine vo den stellen wo ich nur ungern wen vorbeiglassen hab, weil ich da selbst imma möglichst vollgas gfahrn bin und scho froh war wenn niemand vor mir war. 

im waldstück hat auch aner versucht an mir vorbeizukommen, der held is aber die gleiche linie gfahrn wie ich und is dann nach dem wurzelstück links an mir vorbei hat voll abgebremst und mich fast übern kicker rechts abgeschossen.
also da warn scho paar helden dabei.

----------


## Otto

Wie habt Ihr als Fahrer den Drehkreuz-Durchlass "erlebt" - also ich konnte beobachten wie immer welche sich bei dem engen Durchlasse verhängt haben (oder an den zwei Metallrohren Verletzungen zugezogen haben)- sollte beim nächsten mal auch besser gelöst werden.

Bei der letzten "Kurve" (gegenüber von der Wechselzone) war ein Metallzaun, wo das Ende vom Zaun (ungeschützt) genau in die Kurve reinstand und der "dicke Streckenhelfer mit Brille (der noch dazu recht unhöflich mit den Fahrern umging) hatte nix besseres zu tun, als den Zaun immer weiter in die Kurve reinzustellen (und das auch unmittelbar bevor ein Fahrer die Kurve ansetzte - ist auch "recht fein") - es war oft nur knapp, daß die Fahrer da nicht gleich eingespitzelt haben.

Die Wechselzone benötigt eine echte Boxen Einfahrt bzw. Ausfahrt und eine Möglichkeit das Bike anlehnen zu können. Diesmal wurden oft die Bikes am Metallzaun innerhalb der Strecke angelehnt.

Im oberen Streckenabschnitt hat mir persönlich diese Wiesen-Kurven-Rutscherei nicht wirklich gefallen - ein kleiner Anlieger (da reicht schon eine "Vorgabe mit der Schaufel" der Rest fährt sich eh von selber aus) würde da schon mehr Halt und auch Schwung reinbringen - aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache....

----------


## schnur

ja, war ein feines erstes 24h rennen. 

überholen mit links/rechts schreien hat bei mir funktioniert. hab immer gewartet wo es wirklich möglich ist und dann habts mich eh vorbeigelassen (auch andersrum bin ich immer schön aus der ideallinie raus)

bike hats auch überstanden und mir gehts eigentlich auch ganz gut.

und nächstes jahr fahr ich wieder einzel. 
also, herr MASKED, 108 runden sind mal ne ansage. :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

wie die meisten eh scho gschriebn habn müssn beide beim überholen mitdenken.

meist hab ichs sofort mitbekommen wenn jemand hinter mir war(auch ohne rufen) und bin in einer kurve einfach mal bissl von der linie weg und hab dem INNEN platz gemacht. oder auf einer geraden die ersten meter nicht getreten und den vorbeikurbeln lassen
mMn ist des der logische überholweg.

oft hab ich innen gschrien und der langsame is erst recht wider ganz innen rein (kann natürlich sein,dass er mich aufgrund der müdigkeit etc. ned ghört hat) aber da kann man drüber hinwegsehn und in der nächsten kurve vorbeigehen und muss ned auf körperkontakt fahren was sehr schnell gefährlich werden kann (hab ich öfter mitbekommen).

@ana und atina: auch gratulation von mir,wahnsinns leistung!!!
bin auch öfter mal mit einer von euch im lift gsessn und ich hab mich öfter mal  gfragt,wie ma da noch so gut drauf sein kann  :Smile: 

lg

----------


## pAz

> dicke Streckenhelfer mit Brille (der noch dazu recht unhöflich mit den Fahrern umging)


meinst du den festeren herren mit dem schwarzen UCI-shirt der unten meist direkt gegenüber der wechselzone gsessen is und nur herumgschrien hat?
so an unguten kerl hab i scho lang nimmer gsehn.

dann sollns hald die wechselzone WÄREND dem RENNEN etwas größer machn anstatt sich ständig aufzuregen wenn jemand ned reinfahren kann weil einfach kein platz mehr war?!

----------


## Laubfrosch

der kerl war der beste. hat uns a voll zamgschrien als mei teamkollege sich vor der wechselzone übern lenker gelegt hat...

----------


## Atina

> @ana und atina: auch gratulation von mir,wahnsinns leistung!!!
bin auch öfter mal mit einer von euch im lift gsessn und ich hab mich öfter mal  gfragt,wie ma da noch so gut drauf sein kann

 dankeschön, aba weißt eh, a paar energieriegel rein gschossen, und dann ghts scho ab!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

> Im oberen Streckenabschnitt hat mir persönlich diese Wiesen-Kurven-Rutscherei nicht wirklich gefallen - ein kleiner Anlieger (da reicht schon eine "Vorgabe mit der Schaufel" der Rest fährt sich eh von selber aus) würde da schon mehr Halt und auch Schwung reinbringen - aber das ist wohl Geschmacksache....


scheint so, hat mir um welten besser gefallen als die (wiesen-)kurven mit wandl bzw. ausgefahren!

der uci kerl war a witz  :Lol:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fand die wiesen kurven super

----------


## Bruchpilot

An der Strecke kann man nicht meckern, ist für jeden das selbe!

Mir persönlich hat die Rechtkurve recht weit oben überhaupt nicht getaugt
(die vor der ersten kleinen Walddurchfahrt)  aber damit muss man leben.

Das irgendjemand grundsätzlich unfair unterwegs war hätt ich nicht erlebt.
Ob Ausländer oder Österreicher, war grundsätzlich eine gemütliche Stimmung.
Hab auch selbst wenn ich eingestiegen bin fast immer gefragt ob die
inneren als erste wegwollen.
Einmal hab ich vergessen, ist mir dann erst während dem fahren eingefallen.

Hat aber auch durchaus Leute gegeben die das überhaupt nicht beachtet haben.  Vorallem solche die einwenig langsamer sind, die auf den zwischestücken auch treten, waren nur knapp am Krampf zu überholen.
Und wenn man sie überholt hat, schaffens es grad noch in die gleiche Gondel und der Spaß fängt von vorne an.

Weiters hab ich versucht schon am Einstieg richtig zu reihen (wenn Zeit war)  d.h. ich hab gewartet und den zweiten bzw. dritten rein lassen und bin erst dann selbste eingestiegen.
1.   Habens viele net geckeckt was ich überhaupt will, sind net rein oder
      haben dann noch herumgesponnen.
2.   Hab ich dann mal den liftwart oben herputzen müssen weil er mir
     andauernd nachgeschrien hat ich soll die anderen vorlassen.

Zwecks überholen hab ich meistens geschrien und hat auch immer irgendwie
funktioniert. Aber irgendwann is auch des Schreien so brutal anstrengend.

Ungspitzt eingeschädelt sind ja auch einige. War ja sogar die Strecke mal  gesperrt und ich hab im Enzianwald schön Zeit gehabt zum Schwammerlsuchen.
Also gute Besserung allen Verletzten!

----------


## Poison :)

absolut negativ aufgefallen:

4er teams die keine 4er teams waren bzw. mit NICHT ANGEMELDETEN fahrern an den start gingen!

inselsbacher phillip aka worrier war zwar fleissig am fahren, jedoch in keinem team gemeldet!!??

wenn ich falsch liege entschuldige ich mich
aber ich finds a frechheit (wie das 4er team von tschechen letzdes jahr, die 6 leute waren)

lg

----------


## Laubfrosch

tut ma leid das ich ka 3 ersatzmänner herbracht hab, versteh nur net was das zur sache tut. ausser das ich sau lahm war zum ende hin  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> An der Strecke kann man nicht meckern, ist für jeden das selbe!
> 
> Mir persönlich hat die Rechtkurve recht weit oben überhaupt nicht getaugt
> (die vor der ersten kleinen Walddurchfahrt)  aber damit muss man leben.


Ging mir genauso. Ich glaub, die hab ich kein einziges Mal g'scheid erwischt. Die anderen Wiesenkurven hab ich interessant gefunden.

----------


## mafa

> Hat aber auch durchaus Leute gegeben die das überhaupt nicht beachtet haben.  Vorallem solche die einwenig langsamer sind, die auf den zwischestücken auch treten, waren nur knapp am Krampf zu überholen.
> Und wenn man sie überholt hat, schaffens es grad noch in die gleiche Gondel und der Spaß fängt von vorne an.


stimmt, da gabs schon ein paar spezialisten  :Rolleyes:

----------


## pAz

ich finds einfach arg,wie sich diese schöööönstee kurve in des reinste schläg-paradies ausfuhr:

vulkanlandbiker.at/gallery/2-...ownhill?full=1

und j. denkts nach wo die war  :Smile:

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich erinnere mich, nach dems mich in der kurve 2 mal hingezogen hat, bin ich lieber weiter innen gfahrn und rumgrutscht.

----------


## pAz

> nach dems mich in der kurve 2 mal hingezogen hat, bin ich lieber weiter innen gfahrn und rumgrutscht.


wie bringt man des zusammen in der schönen kurve?
war bis in die nacht die beste der strecke.

----------


## noox

Wenn das die war, die ich meine, dann bin ich die nach ein paar Runden auch weiter innen reingerutscht. Die war bei der Einfahrt bald mal ziemlich weich, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

----------


## Laubfrosch

ääähm, irgendwie jedesmal falsch angefahrn oder zuspät angebremst. 
bin eh voll depperd gfahrn.

----------


## Charly82

Anscheinend is vielen nicht klar gewesen, was mit "links", oder "rechts" gemeint ist, wäre evtl. in der Fahrerbesprechung zu erwähnen. hab i auch a paar mal mitbekommen, dass wer falsch wegfährt.

----------


## Laubfrosch

und was heißt links auf tschechisch? :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## visby

> und was heißt links auf tschechisch?

 "zleva";-)

----------


## CANFIELD Georg

Jetzt wo die Schmerzen nachgelassen haben--hab ich einfach nur ein geiles Hochgefühl.

Nächstes Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich wieder!!!!!

Geil erstes Rennen super Platzierung--einfach der beste Sport ever!!!

Mein MOTTO:

LIVE FOR THIS

----------


## Otto

> Jetzt wo die Schmerzen nachgelassen haben--hab ich einfach nur ein geiles Hochgefühl.
> 
> Nächstes Jahr sehr wahrscheinlich wieder!!!!!
> 
> Geil erstes Rennen super Platzierung--einfach der beste Sport ever!!!
> 
> Mein MOTTO:
> 
> LIVE FOR THIS


Ah! Geht`s schon wieder!;-)

----------


## georg

> Jetzt wo die Schmerzen nachgelassen haben--hab ich einfach nur ein geiles Hochgefühl.


 Du Glücklicher.. bei mir fängt alles grad so richtig zum wehtun an.  :Wink: 

Nach dem ganzen Lob - es war ein tolles Rennen - die Verbesserungsliste von meinen Betreueren und mir:  :Wink: 

Als erstes: Was die Frauen geleistet haben war ein Wahnsinn. Ich weiß garnicht wie oft ich von den Iron Maiden (toller Name  :Big Grin: ), der Birgit und etc.. überholt wurde. Das das vom Veranstalter nicht offiziell gewürdigt wurde empfinde ich als Frechheit und Demütigung. Echt. Ich hab glaubt ich spinn, wie bei der Siegerehrung nicht zwischen Männer und Frauen getrennt wurde. Das hab ich - wenn ich so in meinen Hirn krame - eigentlich noch nie erlebt, bei keinem Rennen.

Wechselzone:
-) größer
-) diszipinierter, und zwar so, dass dort kein Zuschauer rumstehen darf, keine Radln rumliegen etc und ein Weg nach draußen frei bleibt. Ich als Einzelfahrer hat das ja nicht betroffen, aber jedes Mal wenn ich eine Pause gemacht hab, hab ich mich da durchkämpfen müssen. Wenn ich da Wechseln hätte müssen, hätte ich ein paar von diesen tauben Statuen die sich keinen Zentimeter bewegt haben wenn man vorbei wollte, eigenhändig erwürgt.

Strecke:
Gibts ned viel.. die war super. Die Wiesenstücke waren so toll "old school" da kriegt man richtig Sehnsüchte nach alten Afritz und Leogangstrecken..  :Wink:  Die alten! Nicht wundern warum ich die jetzt nenne ihr Jungspünder.  :Big Grin:   :Wink: 
Das einzige "negative" waren die tiefen Spurrillen bei dem "Sprung" nach dem schnellen Wiesenstück. Da hätte man vielleicht schneller reagieren können, weil da haben sich schon ein paar abgelegt, von abgerissenen Schaltwerken mal abgesehen.

Streckenposten: Da gabs riesige Unterschiede.. einer hat oben unermüdlich die Strecke immer wieder neu abgebandelt.. der hat mir schon sooo leid getan.. anderen wars einfach wurscht, die haben sich in dem Schlafsack gelegt.. wieder andere haben sich Groupies geholt und die Fahrer verarscht.. Dafür sind andere Streckenposten echt die ganze Zeit daneben gestanden, haben angefeuert bzw. gepfiffen was das Zug hält wenn einer überholen wollte... Da wird man einfach nicht genug Freiwillige finden die dann auch noch die ganze Nacht engagiert sind. War eigentlich so in Ordnung.
Die minimalen Streckenänderungen die sich so ergeben haben waren außerdem für alle gleich und recht angenehm, da dann wieder neue weichere handschonendere Sachen zu Fahren waren.  :Wink: 

Gondel: Wenn das echt so ein Problem war - ich habs nicht so empfunden, mir wars aber auch komplett wurscht - dann wäre das ganz einfach gewesen: Wer sich nicht an die Ausstiegsreihenfolge hält kriegt eine Runde abgezogen. Fertig. Das ganze könnte man verfeinern indem man - nach den Startnummern - nur straft wenn einer aus derselben Wertung die Regeln mißachtet. Weil mir persönlich als Einzelfahrer ist es komplett egal ob ein 2er Team vorfährt. Dann hängt es nur von einem Typen oben ab, der das überwacht.

Fahrer: Ein par übermotivierte waren echt dabei. LEUTE, es geht um NIX!! Ist doch scheißegal, ob ihr den 14 oder 15 Platz macht.. der dritte kriegt ein T-Shirt und eine Tageskarte.. was wollt ihr?? Was heißt da es ist ein RACE? Neu weils ein Rennen ist darf man andere niederfahren, anrempeln oder wie?  :Mad: 
Wie gesagt, ich selber habs als sehr fair empfunden, ich hab öfter - unabsichtlich - jemanden reingeschissen als mir was "angetan" wurde. Aber was ich von meinen Helfern erzählt bekommen hab was sich (nur) im Ziel teilweise abgespielt habe, da frag ich mich echt ob da einige nicht was falsch verstanden haben.

Es war ein tolles Rennen, keine Frage. Bis auf die fehlende Wertung der Frauen gab es nichts was mich massiv gestört hätte. Nächstes Jahr vermutlich wieder, wenn auch nicht als Einzelfahrer.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Also da hätte ich dann gerne eine größere Wechselzone. Danke!  :Wink: 

edit: Aber nächstes Jahr werde ich mich vermutlich mit einem Bauchladen voller Schaltwerke zur Wechselzone stellen und reich werden.   :Lol:   :Big Grin: 

nochn edit: An die Veranstalter: Bitte nächstes Jahr mehr als eine CD mitnehmen, weil sonst drehen die Betreuer durch!  :Wink:  Und bitte eure Playlist an die Band übermitteln, denn wenn ihr schon eine CD habts und die Band diese eine CD dann nochmals live runterspielt, ist das auch nicht sooo toll. Nur "Smoke on the water" haben sie ausgelassen. Wäre noch interessant gewesen wie das geklungen hätte.  :Lol:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: 


 :Smile:

----------


## mankra

Zur Frauenwertung:
Ist mein 4. 24h Rennen (Seefeld, 2x Semmering, Kaindorf (Rennrad))
Es gab nirgends eine eigene Damenwertung.
Liegt wohl auch an den geringen reinen Damenteams. Soll die Leistung der einzelnen nicht schmälern, aber bei einem Team/Einzelfahrerin ist ein Ranking schwierig.
In Seefeld und Kaindorf wurden sogar bei den Einzelfahrern nur der 1. Platz erwähnt.

Zur Strecke und Wechselzone 100%ig Zustimmung.

Zur Streckenposten: Pfeifen hat nicht hingehauen, war aber klar. Oft habens nicht gepfiffen, dann habens mich angepfiffen, weil in gerade von mir Überholter noch nicht weit hintermir war. Konnten diese Streckenposten aber nicht wissen, nicht deren Schuld, sondern ein Systemfehler.
Schlimmer war, daß bei Stürzen wenig passierte. Ich bin auf der Holzbrücke (wie viele anderen auch, bis endlich Gummimatten kamen) ausgerutscht und unten im Anlieger zu liegen gekommen. Konnte kaum dort wegfahren, da laufend (für mich im letzten Moment sichtbar, untenstehend) Fahrer runterkamen. Streckenposten....... Tat nix.
Bei der 2. Wiese ist ein Mädel gestürzt und länger liegengeblieben. Streckenposten hat zugesehen, nicht losgegangen, beim Vorbeifahren hab ich ihm angeredet, wann er endlich zur Fahrerin geht....

Gondel: Wird nicht so einfach sein, wie soll der oben Kontrollierende wissen, wie die Fahrer unten hereingefahren sind. Das System vom Noox vorgeschlagen wäre eine Überlegung wert.




> Fahrer: Ein par übermotivierte waren echt dabei. LEUTE, es geht um NIX!! Ist doch scheißegal, ob ihr den 14 oder 15 Platz macht.. der dritte kriegt ein T-Shirt und eine Tageskarte.. was wollt ihr?? Was heißt da es ist ein RACE? Neu weils ein Rennen ist darf man andere niederfahren, anrempeln oder wie?


100%ige Zustimmung.

----------


## brodie rowdy

Hätte ja nicht geglaubt das das Rennen sooo zaach wird! :Confused:   ABer im nachhinein wars eigentlich recht lustig.

Vielleicht hats schon wer geschrieben aber ich finde das am Start bzw. an bei der Startaufstellung einiges verbessert werden könnte.

Fands a bissal komisch das es heißt um 11:00 is Startaufstellung und dann steht da ein Hansel herum und weiß nicht recht was er tun soll.

Würds besser finden wenn bei jedem Startblock einer mit der Starterliste steht und die Fahrer einweist und darauf achtet das die Räder sauber aufgelegt werden.

Fand das das alles sehr chaotisch abgelaufen is am Start.

----------


## Bruchpilot

> Gondel: Wenn das echt so ein Problem war - ich habs nicht so empfunden, mir wars aber auch komplett wurscht - dann wäre das ganz einfach gewesen: Wer sich nicht an die Ausstiegsreihenfolge hält kriegt eine Runde abgezogen. Fertig. Das ganze könnte man verfeinern indem man - nach den Startnummern - nur straft wenn einer aus derselben Wertung die Regeln mißachtet. Weil mir persönlich als Einzelfahrer ist es komplett egal ob ein 2er Team vorfährt. Dann hängt es nur von einem Typen oben ab, der das überwacht.


Wie der Mankra schon gesagt hat!  Wenn man die Zeit hat und unten richtig reiht, dann kann das der Typ oben beim Ausstieg nicht wissen.

Somit bekäme man eine Runde abgezogen obwohl man alles richtig gemacht hat.

Weiters gabs auch genügend Fahrer die jemanden vorgelassen haben.
ZB.: Einzelfahrer die auf Durchkommen unterwegs waren, Langsamere Teams,....               Somit selbes Problem!

----------


## Laubfrosch

jo najo ich bin immer so in die gondel rein wie ich angekommen bin. aber hab dann immer aufn weg nach oben in die runde gfragt ob wer vorfahrn möcht weil ich eh zeit hab. solang das so lief fand ichs ganz gut.
n paar meinten dann aber einfach als letzte rein zuhüpfen und oben glei wieder abzuhaun ohne irgendwie zu fragen. das fand ich scho weng assi. 
aber naja, das rennen ging ja um leben oder tod also versteh ich die hetzerei scho.

----------


## brodie rowdy

Muß ma aber auch sagen das eh wurscht is wenn a 4er oder 6er vor dir weg fährt obwohl er als letzter eingestiegn is wenn ma selber im 2er fährt.

Mir persönlich wars aber zu fort geschrittener Stunde schon ziemlich wurscht wär vor mir fährt. Hab dann auch immer alle schön brav überholen lassen.

----------


## Laubfrosch

> Muß ma aber auch sagen das eh wurscht is wenn a 4er oder 6er vor dir weg fährt obwohl er als letzter eingestiegn is wenn ma selber im 2er fährt.
> 
> Mir persönlich wars aber zu fort geschrittener Stunde schon ziemlich wurscht wär vor mir fährt. Hab dann auch immer alle schön brav überholen lassen.


joa na klar, aber fragen kann ma ja trotzdem. selbst bei mir mit meiner eher langsamen fahrgeschwindigkeit gabs aber auch son paar helden die ich unten überholt hab, oben vor mir raus sin und dann losgesprintet sin wie die verrückten und dann ham se einen an den schnellen stücken richtig ausgebremst und net vorbei gelassen, so dass ich zb bei dem spurrillen-gummimatten sprung dann auch ma gar net raufgekommen bin. 

mi hat auch ma einer so derb beschissen kurz davor aner überholt der dann oben voll vor mei vorderrad gesprungen is und ich richtung zaun ausweichn musst. super. wennst da einmal im hang liegst kannst schaun wiest wieder rauf kommst.

hat mich vor allem gelangweilt das ichs net geschafft hab einmal ne schnelle runde zu fahrn. weil in jeder in der ich schnell war, hab entweder ich mich abgeschossen oder n anderer voll abgedrängt oder so. 




mei liebstes radl stück war das stück durchn wald mit den wurzln da konnt ma so sau geil durchheizen rechts unten. schön flowig und so, echt fein.

----------


## brodie rowdy

Stimmt schon! Fragen kostet nix und a paar Helden waren ja wirklich unterwegs! 

Bin selber auch mal ziemlich heftig abgeschossen worden in den unteren Anliegern und das gleich in Stunde 2.
Fragt man sich halt schon was das bringen soll gleich am Anfang zu fahren wie ein Berzerker!

----------


## 4N4

> Zur Frauenwertung:
> Ist mein 4. 24h Rennen (Seefeld, 2x Semmering, Kaindorf (Rennrad))
> Es gab nirgends eine eigene Damenwertung.
> Liegt wohl auch an den geringen reinen Damenteams. Soll die Leistung der einzelnen nicht schmälern, aber bei einem Team/Einzelfahrerin ist ein Ranking schwierig.


Erstmal an alle danke für das Lob und die Anerkennung, das zählt schon mehr das von den Fahrern selber zu hören als wenn da bei der Siegerehrung was durchs Mikro spricht der gar nicht mitgefahren ist. wobei die 2 Moderatoren uns während dem Rennen ja massiv angefeuert und gelobt haben.

Und wegen der Frauenwertung - wenn man nicht irgendwann anfängt die Frauen einzeln zu werten, oder ihre Leistung explizit zu erwähnen wird es wohl auch eine Weile dauern bis sich mehr Frauen entscheiden, sich ein solches Rennen anzutun. Könnte man ja von anfang an sagen "bringt ja eh nix, weil man nie gegen die Männer ankommt". Aber da unser Ziel eh nur war dabei zu sein, durchzuhalten und nicht letzte zu werden, sind wir eh schon total happy. (was nicht heißt dass wir uns nicht gefreut hätten wenn unsere Leistung erwähnt worden wäre!)

----------


## noox

Die Streckenposten sind mir eigentlich kaum aufgefallen. Einer hat mir allerdings super geholfen, als ich mein Schaltwerk abgerissen hab, und er meine SRAM-Kette demontiert hat! Danke!  Und der eine beim Slopestyle hat in der Nacht die Fahrer immer motiviert zum voi Rauslassen beim Sprung! Hat mir ziemlich daugt und ab da Nacht hab ich's da für meine Verhältnisse immer voll rauslassen. Einmal bin ich da mit dem Vorderrrad in eine kleine Rille gelandet und die Gabel ist so derbst durchgeschlagen, wie ich sie noch nieee auch nur annähernd durchgeschlagen hab. Ich befürchte nur, dass in der Nacht und am Vormittag keine Fotografen mehr dort waren  :Frown:  

Ich hab mit der Christina von den Diesel Miezen geredet. Sie meinte, dass sie schon oft ärgstens überholt wurde. Außerdem wurde ihr gesagt, dass da mehrere langsamere dabei sind. Sonst wäre sie nicht mitgefahren. Ich fänds aber schade, wenn's da weniger statt mehr Mädels gibt. Also wär's schon cool, wenn man sich da noch was einfallen lässt. Zumindest ein paar Sachpreise oder so. Die Iron Maidens sind ja wirklich extrem stark gefahren. Und die Diesel Miezen waren ja wegen dem Verlust von Malu nur zu dritt. In Salzburg war auch ein Mädels-4er-Team im Gespräch, das sich dann aber leider nicht ergeben hat.

Und beim Überholen hatte ich bei Langsameren überhaupt nie ein Problem. Die konnte man ja fast überall überholen. Sogar im Wald gab's ja zwei Linien. Schwieriger war's eher bei die, die fast gleich schnell waren.


Zur Gondel muss ich sagen, dass es schon gut gegangen ist. Bei schnelleren habe ich häufig gesagt, dass sie vorausfahren sollen, wenn sie nach mir eingestiegen sind. Manchmal hat halt dann der Typ oben bei der Gondel geschimpft, aber mit einem "Passt schon", war's ok. Aber dass manche, die nach mir eingestiegen sind, nicht gewartet haben und einfach gleich gefahren sind, hat mich schon etwas gestört.

----------


## Laubfrosch

wenn ma überholen will, sollte man auch bedenken das auch langsame an manchen stücken einfach net bremsen wollen um jemanden vorbei zu lassen. zb im wald stück bei den wurzeln, sorry ich fahr net rechts zu den schwammerl rein um jemanden der 3 sec später auch locker in der kurve innen überholn könnt, an mir vorbei zu lassen.

der streckenposten an dem slopestyle war super, ja.

nachts hat ich auf den wiesenstücken öfters ma das vergnügen mitn fotografn.
im wald stand auch anfangs 2. aber ich glaub die haben geschnallt das es sacken gefährlich is da mit n blitz rumzuspieln... bin da einmal im totalen blindflug durchgerauscht weil ich durch 2 blitze nacheinander mehr oder weniger nichts mehr gesehn. hab...


auch nochma an dicken respekt an die mädels, deren leistung ja mal echt hammer war. 

*vote for girls-ranking 2009*

und nicht zu vergessen: besten dank an den herren vo der liftstation oben. danke fürs werkzeug und die unterstützung. (mei dämpfer schraube hat sich komplett selbstständig aufgedreht und der dämpfer saß irgendwie schief oder so drin. hab ewig gebraucht bis der wieder gscheid drin war)

----------


## Martix

wird zwar niemanden tangieren aber die fotos vom 24er sind online!!  :Wink:

----------


## dergö!

Hallo!

wollt mich zuallererst bei markus, phillipp und co. für den supergeilen event bedanken!
zur damenwertung möcht ich noch hinzufügen, dass mir persönlich die damenwertung oder besser eine eigene damenwertung völlig wurscht ist...dabeisein und der spass an der sache zählt, auf die siegerehrung, kann ich persönlich gern verzichten, ich verstehe aber trotzdem, dass es euch eben wichtig ist, dass eure tolle leistung honoriert wird und hoff deshalb dass sich da im nächsten jahr was tut...
mir persönlich war es wirklich unangenehm , dass grad ich rausmaschieren musste und das ganz allein, ich wär am liebsten davongelaufen und hab davor mehrmals betont, dass ich fauler sack nach 10,5 stunden, als ich keinen bock mehr hatte, mitm michi und den wauzis ins palace marschiert bin und wir einen gemütlichen abend hatten... :Wink: , war aber auch bei uns immer geplant gewesen, dass es um nix geht und wir uns auf ein lustiges weekend freuen, nach zwei wochen summercamps, war das wie urlaub  :Wink: ...mein papa zum beispiel ist 56 jahre alt und ist 126 runden gfahrn ganz ohne betreuer, für einen guten zweck und wurde ebenfalls nicht erwähnt...lange rede kurzer sinn: das nächste mal zah ich euch mitraus zur siegerehrung mädels, dann dürfts ihr mit dem schrägen vogel von sprecher quatschen.. :Wink:  gratulier euch zur tollen teamleistung, wenns a geschenk im sackerl geben hätt, des no net in meim magen glandet wär, würd ich`s euch abtreten...war aber sonst nix drin, ausser a generali stoffbär, der unserem wauzl heute morgen zum opfer gefallen ist....nix für ungut also und lg piza!

----------


## mankra

> Und wegen der Frauenwertung - wenn man nicht irgendwann anfängt die Frauen einzeln zu werten, oder ihre Leistung explizit zu erwähnen wird es wohl auch eine Weile dauern bis sich mehr Frauen entscheiden, sich ein solches Rennen anzutun. Könnte man ja von anfang an sagen "bringt ja eh nix, weil man nie gegen die Männer ankommt".


Stimmt sicher auch, ist halt das alte Henne/Ei Problem.

----------


## Malu

ja wär auch eigentlich cool mal einen Mädels Tag einzuräumen! Leogang oder Wagrain mit allen hier im Forum! ich fahre gern mit Mädels. wär auch mein erstens 24h Rennen gewesen in einem Frauen Team, hab mich gefreut wie auf Weihnachten als 5 Jähriges Mädel. aber was solls. Würde der Vorschlag wem daugen???

----------


## Laubfrosch

darf ich mitmachen? kann auch rumzicken  :Mr. Red:

----------


## 4N4

hab mich fürs european IXS finale in Leogang angemeldet. Fahr doch da mit, dann kommen wenigstens ein paar Frauen für eine ordentliche Wertung zusammen!

----------


## 4N4

> jetz schalt i mi ah amal ein...
> 
> rennen war einfach super, nächstes jahr bin ich wieder dabei!! (ana, es wär fast pflicht!! )


Ja eigentlich schon..!




> die streckenposten waen recht amüsant...!!!


allerdings! die beim Slopestyle bei der Hütte waren der hammer! Ich hab mich jedes mal gefreut wenn ich da vorbei bin und hab nochmal bissl extra-gas gegeben weil die so angefeuert haben :-)

----------


## Laubfrosch

ich fand die au super, vor allem hat ma auch vo der musik noch weng was mitbekommen. das macht einen gleich bisl happier

----------


## mankra

Nur für die Einzelfahrer könnte ich mir vorstellen, nach doch schon etlichen Stunden auf den Buckel, können Schilder wie
"Noch 17 Stunden"
doch bißerl deprimierend sein  :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:   :Twisted:

----------


## Mäss

> Nur für die Einzelfahrer könnte ich mir vorstellen, nach doch schon etlichen Stunden auf den Buckel, können Schilder wie
> "Noch 17 Stunden"
> doch bißerl deprimierend sein


a geh...
is eh immer*NUR* noch .. stunden gstanden  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
obwohl nur 23 stunden sicha auch bissl fertig macht hehe

----------


## Laubfrosch

a kleine spaßige planänderung wäre wohl auch toll gewesen... 11:45 am sonntag schild raushängen, unplanmässige verlängerung um 24 stunden aus technischen gründen  :Twisted:

----------


## georg

> 11:45 am sonntag schild raushängen, unplanmässige verlängerung um 24 stunden aus technischen gründen


 Das hätt mich gefreut, weil dann hätt ich den Strasser noch eingeholt.  :Big Grin:   :Devil:

----------


## stephan-

Mal eine kleine Frage: Wie muss ich mir so ein 24 Stunden Rennen vorstellen? Da wird doch wohl kaum 24h am Stück DH gefahren oder?! Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?  :Big Grin:

----------


## klamsi

> Mal eine kleine Frage: Wie muss ich mir so ein 24 Stunden Rennen vorstellen? Da wird doch wohl kaum 24h am Stück DH gefahren oder?! Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


doch im prinzip schon....rauf runter rauf runter....und wer die meisten runden hat gewinnt....eigentlich wie bei jedem anderen 24h rennen auch  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Man startet oben, fährt runter. Mit der Gondel wieder rauf und wieder runter. Und das 24h-Lang. Einzelfahrer machen das Alleine. Die 2er- 4er- und 6er-Teams können unten in der Wechselzone jederzeit Fahrer wechseln. Martin Strasser - der beste Einzelfahrer - ist 24h ohne Pause durchgefahren. Er hat damit 159 Runden zusammengebracht. Letztes Jahr auch Andreas Federsel, der heuer nicht dabei war. Die anderen Einzelfahrer haben aber Pausen eingelegt.

----------


## stephan-

> doch im prinzip schon....rauf runter rauf runter....und wer die meisten runden hat gewinnt....eigentlich wie bei jedem anderen 24h rennen auch


Ich wusste auch nicht was ein normales 24h Rennen ist  :Big Grin: 




> Man startet oben, fährt runter. Mit der Gondel wieder rauf und wieder runter. Und das 24h-Lang. Einzelfahrer machen das Alleine. Die 2er- 4er- und 6er-Teams können unten in der Wechselzone jederzeit Fahrer wechseln. Martin Strasser - der beste Einzelfahrer - ist 24h ohne Pause durchgefahren. Er hat damit 159 Runden zusammengebracht. Letztes Jahr auch Andreas Federsel, der heuer nicht dabei war. Die anderen Einzelfahrer haben aber Pausen eingelegt.


 :EEK!:   :Confused:  
Was ist das denn für eine Strecke? 24h lang, 159 Abfahrten auf einer Downhillstrecke, am Stück?! Wie soll das gehen?!?  :EEK!:

----------


## noox

Die Strecke ist im Vergleich viel einfacher:
Oben sind mal 3 offene Wiesenkurven. Mini-Walddurchfahrt. Wieder 4 Wiesenkurven. Nochmals 4 Wiesenkurven. Mit der Zeit bilden sich kleine Wannen/Anlieger in den Kurven. Dann 2-3 Anlieger, die man aber auch abkürzen konnte. Dann etliche Kurven auf hartem Untergrund (Schotter/verdichtete Erde). optionaler Wallride, Sprung, 2 Roller, Wiesenkurven, Stepup, Waldpassage mit zwei Varianten. Nur wenige Meter mit ein paar Wurzeln. Dann ein paar Tables, Sprünge und 4 große Anlieger. Wiesenkurve, Zieltable.

----------


## grisch

> Die Strecke ist im Vergleich viel einfacher:
> Oben sind mal 3 offene Wiesenkurven. Mini-Walddurchfahrt. Wieder 4 Wiesenkurven. Nochmals 4 Wiesenkurven. Mit der Zeit bilden sich kleine Wannen/Anlieger in den Kurven. Dann 2-3 Anlieger, die man aber auch abkürzen konnte. Dann etliche Kurven auf hartem Untergrund (Schotter/verdichtete Erde). optionaler Wallride, Sprung, 2 Roller, Wiesenkurven, Stepup, Waldpassage mit zwei Varianten. Nur wenige Meter mit ein paar Wurzeln. Dann ein paar Tables, Sprünge und 4 große Anlieger. Wiesenkurve, Zieltable.


so genau hätt ich des schon gar nimma gwusst  :Confused:  
Bist das im geiste nochmal durchgefahren!

----------


## noox

Naja, im 6er Team ist klar, dass ihr die Strecke noch net kennt  :Big Grin: 
Ich hab's schon ziemlich genau im Kopf. Nach 4 oder 5 Trainingsruns und 44 Runs im Rennen, sollt ma's schon kennen. Preisfrage: Wieviele Bremswellen waren zum Schluss zwischen 3.. und 2.-vorletzten Anlieger  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## brodie rowdy

Wenn ich meine Unterarme frage....
würd ich sagen da waren mindestens 1000 Bremswellen :Confused:

----------


## grisch

> Naja, im 6er Team ist klar, dass ihr die Strecke noch net kennt 
> Ich hab's schon ziemlich genau im Kopf. Nach 4 oder 5 Trainingsruns und 44 Runs im Rennen, sollt ma's schon kennen. Preisfrage: Wieviele Bremswellen waren zum Schluss zwischen 3.. und 2.-vorletzten Anlieger


Die letzten 10 Std. sind wir eh nur noch 5 gewesen. vorher bin ich wirklich nicht viel zum fahren kommen, hast recht. ausserdem hab ich ja auch mal von ganz oben mit snakebite runter rollen müssen, da hab ich fast nicht auf die strecke geachtet sondern eigentlich nur auf mein hinterrad gschaut, ob noch alles dran ist!
Ich persönlich war dieses mal froh, dass ich im 6er war. quasi in der nacht angereist und dann nach 24h (fast ohne schlaf) wieder 3 stunden im auto sitzen, montag war dann mein erster arbeitstag nach dem urlaub und ich hab vorher schon gewusst, dass ich am DI in die Schweiz muss, wo ich übrigens immer noch bin -FUCK- die Woche ist für mich so schon sehr anstrengend! Nächstes jahr 4er bzw. vielleicht sogar 2er - vielleicht könnt ich da mal meinen Konditions- bzw. Kraftvorteil ausnutzen (das is mal ne ansage, wat!)  :Cool:

----------


## noox

Für'n Anfang ist 6er sicher optimal. Vorallem kann man da Ausfälle noch leichter verschmerzen. Im 4er ist die Konkurrenz schon ziemlich stark. Im 2er hat man mit genügend Ausdauer, Willen und Glück (wenig Defekte) gute Chancen auf eine super Platzierung.

----------


## Malu

für mich wird sich heuer kein Rennen mehr ausgehen. hab kein Bike und kann mir auch keins mehr leisten, kenn auch keinen der sich zwei Downhiller im Jahr kaufen kann! schade mich ärgert dass ganze so und wenn wir noch einen geilen Herbst kriegen dann dreh ich durch.

----------


## Laubfrosch

dein rad wurde entwendet??? 
gibtz da net sowas wie versicherung oder so?

----------


## Malu

> dein rad wurde entwendet???
> 
> gibtz da net sowas wie versicherung oder so?


ja schon, hab eigentlich die Räder immer in radkeller gegeben oder ordentlich versperrt, immer wenn ich in Italien war oder Frankreich aber ich hätt mir nicht gedacht dass in ÖSterreich dein Auto brutal aufgebrochen wird und dir alles geklaut wird, mein Freund hatte nur mehr die Flip Flops die er Trug und die Klamotten die auf dem Zimmer waren sonst alles weg ! die ganze Bike ausrüstung auch! und dass ist echt eine Schweinerei ja und für das Auto wenn 10 Jahre alt ist hat keiner mehr ne Vollcasco!

----------


## Laubfrosch

joah stimmt.
mein beileid.

----------


## mankra

Ich hab am Rande etwas davon gehört.
Letztes Jahr habens einen 16jährigen Burschen sein Rad auch beim 24er geklaut. Gibts definitiv Leute, die solche Events anreisen.

----------


## georg

Ist BoB und Chrisi ja damals auf der Tauplitz passiert. Die haben eine Nacht nicht im Auto gepennt weil sie so fertig waren. Daraufhin haben irgendwelche Penner das Auto komplett ausgeräumt: 2 Daunhiller, inkl. Ersatzlaufräder, alle verschwitzten und verdreckten Protektoren etc.  :EEK!:  Die reisen sicher dafür an, das sind keine "Gelegenheitsdiebe".
War übrigens der Auslöser für den Bau vom eigenen Radl. Also hatte das auch was "Gutes".  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Aber man kannes echt nicht oft genug sagen: Laßt eure Radln ned im Auto außer ihr pennt drauf! Und wenn einer jemanden sieht der was mitnehmen will, zuerst draufhaun, dann fragen.  :Wink:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Laubfrosch

in deutschland ghörts zu jedem ixs cup dazu das autos ausgeräumt werden.
aber man zahlt ja angeblich gebühr fürn security dienst.

----------


## Malu

ja genau und wennst im Auto pennst kommen die warscheinlich noch mit Gas und so nem Scheiß, zuzutrauen wäre es denen sicher

----------


## Laubfrosch

das is doch in thale schon passiert.

----------

